# Harz Mountainbikertrikot



## Harzberti (8. März 2011)

Hallo Harzbewohner, Randharzer und Harz-Mountainbikerevier-Fans,

vor einigen Wochen trat Matthias K. an mich heran mit der Idee ein Harz Mountainbiker Biketrikot ins Leben zu rufen. 
Die Idee, die sich dahinter verbirgt ist ganz einfach die: In vielen schönen Mountainbikegegenden machen die Einheimischen auf diesem Weg Werbung für ihre Gegend. So dachten wir uns warum nicht auch etwas Werbung für unseren reizvollen und schönen Harz.





Viele Harzgemeinden vereinen in ihren Ortwappen und Flaggen diese Grundfarben Grün-Schwarz-Goldgelb. Was uns zu dieser Farbgebung veranlasst.

Die Hexe ist klar - umspukt einen immer irgendwo im Harz. Der Brocken - das höchste im Norden durfte natürlich nicht fehlen. Und die Arme werden von einem Mountainbiker, im Trail surfend, geziert. 

Auf der Brust wird das Trikot mit eurem Namenszug personifiziert.

Zur Zeit beginnen wir die Werbetrommel für "unser" Trikot zu rühren. 
Gerne möchten wir allen Harzfans die Gelegenheit bieten ein solches Trikot zu erwerben, weshalb wir u.a. diesen Weg der Vorstellung gehen.

Demnächst werde ich an dieser Stelle weitere Infos bekannt geben. 
Sollten wir nur zehn Besteller werden wird sich der Preis auf 45,00 belaufen. Bei mehr bestellungen wird sich der Preis noch reduzieren.
Es wird ein Kurzarm, Ärmeloses und langärmliges trikot angeboten. Langarm + 13,50
Reißverschluß vorne durchgängig

Wer Fragen hat gerne an dieser Stelle oder per PN an mich

Grüße vom


Harzberti


----------



## GT-Biker (9. März 2011)

Das finde ich eine super Idee 

Bin gebürtiger Harzer und wohne jetzt im schönen Weserbergland.
Da ich mich jedoch trotzdem dem Harz immer noch hingezogen fühle, bekunde ich hiermit schon einmal mein Interesse. 
Dann kann ich hier schön Werbung für den Harz fahren 


Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (9. März 2011)

Hi Lars,

das nenn' ich doch mal Heimatverbunden.

Zu der Langarmvariante:

Langarmtrikot
_Aufpreis: 3.50 EUR _!!
Jedes Design ist auch als Langarmtrikot erhältlich. Langarmtrikots können auch aus einem Winterstoff hergestellt werden. Der Winterstoff kostet einen zusätzlichen Aufpreis von EUR 10,00 pro Trikot. 
Also 13,50 Aufpreis für Langarm aus Winterstoff! Für *nur *Langarm 3,50 Aufpreis.

Wir möchten und werden an den Trikots nichts verdienen. Sollte es aufgrund von mehrbestellungen zu Preisnachlässen kommen, geben wir diese 1:1 weiter.

feadback erwünscht


----------



## Zuckerwalze (9. März 2011)

Hi Bert,

.....ja, ich auch mal wieder hier. Hab dir eine Mail geschrieben wegen dem Shirt.


Gruß Henrik


----------



## micha2 (9. März 2011)

Hi Berti,

also ich werde auch eins nehmen, weiss aber noch nicht ob lang oder kurz, das überlege ich mir noch.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (10. März 2011)

Hallo Harzfans,

die Resonanz ist überwältigend

Wir haben jetzt schon genug Interessenten zusammen so das das Projekt in jedem Fall vollzogen wird!

Ausserdem bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass wir den Preis noch unter 40,00 bekommen 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich alle Interessenten bitten (auch die noch nicht fest endschlossen sind) dies hier kurz kundzutun. Dann können wir den Preis besser kalkulieren.

Die Trikots fallen relativ klein aus. Ich, als M-Typ, trage und Bestelle es in L

Es wird aber auch noch eine Möglichkeit geben Trikots vom gleichen Hersteller anzuprobieren. Ort und Termin später an dieser Stelle!

Wer aber schon sicher ist schreibt bitte eine Mail an
[email protected] 

Und zwar unter Angabe von Ausführung (Kurz-Lang- ohne Arm) Größe
und ganz wichtig welcher Namenszug die Brust schmücken soll. Wr hier einen Spitznamen wünscht: kein problem.

Das Trikot ist, abgesehen vom Trikothersteller, Sponsorenfrei! Und das ist ausdrücklich so gewollt!



harzberti grüßt


----------



## papalooser (10. März 2011)

Hallo Harzberti,

auch hier Interesse an 2 unterschiedlichen Exemplaren.

Details to be defined,
bin mir vor allem mit der Größe unsicher.
(Und kämpf noch etwas mit dem Goldgelb  )


----------



## Happy_User (10. März 2011)

Melde da auch einmal Interesse an.


----------



## Pitbull75 (10. März 2011)

Hi,

ich wär auch mit dabei,anprobe wäre nicht schlecht.
Evtl. mit Arm und ohne,je nach dem wie der Preis ausfällt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dre (10. März 2011)

... ich nehm auch eins mit Kurzarm in xl!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. März 2011)

Hallo,
werde auch eines nehmen. Kurzarm, Rtex und bitte langer RV!
Die trikots von Oway... fallen wirklich klein aus! Wichtig also für die meisten eine Größenprobe!

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (10. März 2011)

Eine Super Idee .....
Da ich seit ca. 15 Jahren im Harz unterwegs bin ist das ein must have ;o))))
Gr. L kurzarm ist gebongt....
Danke für die Mühe


----------



## papalooser (11. März 2011)

So, ich hab mir bei Owayo nun mal Muster angefordert, die sollen innerhalb von 3 Werktagen ankommen.
Kostet mich zwar etwas Rückporto, dann bin ich aber sicher, das die Größe stimmt und das Trikot später nicht im Schrank vor sich hinlümmelt.


http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/muster.htm


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. März 2011)

Hallo Berti,

wann ist es möglich eine anprobe durch zuführen???
Anprobe bei Dir ?????
Wie lange wird die Lieferzeit sein,wenn die Grössen und die Stückzahl
stimmen???


Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (11. März 2011)

Hallo Berti!

Super Idee - vor allem mit den alten  Harzer Farben 

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei - melde mich noch ob kurz oder lang

Wollt ihr definitiv keine Werbung? - könnte unter Umständen mal mit den Leuten der Volksbank Arena oder der GLC Kontakt aufnehmen?

@all: ich habe ein Owayo-Trikot - ich brauche da ein XXL - bin 184 mit ca. 88 kg - die mich kennen können vielleicht ihre Größe einschätzen


----------



## Harzberti (11. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

also: Wir haben von Owayo alle Größen als Kurzarm und jede zweite Größe als Langarm zum Anprobieren erhalten.

Wie jetzt zusammen kommen? In der kommenden Woche habe ich Spätschicht und könnte Vormittags ein Termin in Eisdorf anbieten. Alternativ am WE 19. oder 20.03. bei mir.

Die Lieferzeit bertägt ca. 2 Wochen nach Bestellung. Wir haben nun festgelegt, das Bestellungen bis zum 28.03. angenommen werden. Dann Ordern, so das die Trikots vor Ostern abholbereit bzw. versandfertig bei uns vorliegen.

Ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir die erste Preisstaffel (ab 35 Stück) erreichen und die Trikots dann etwa 38,00 kosten werden (Kurzarm).

Zum Thema Werbung:
Es gab und gibt da schon Interessenten - aber - eine Werbung sollte 100% zu dieser gesamt Idee passen. Das kann kein Harzort, Fahrradladen oder ähnliches sein. Meine Meinung! 
VolksbankArena hätte da genau gepasst - Gespräche waren aber leider nicht erfolgreich. Deshalb die Endscheidung: Werbefrei

Grüße

Bert


----------



## dwe60 (13. März 2011)

Ok, ist verständlich - wolte halt nur mal nachfragen, da ich die Leute kenne

Mail mit Bestellung ist raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollen-Bandit (13. März 2011)

Hey,

also ich würde wohl auch Eines in XL nehmen. Wohne jetzt in Hannover, komme aber auch aussm Oberharz! Also geiler Werbeeffekt!

Gruß,

SB


----------



## dre (13. März 2011)

... wie genau funktioniert denn jetzt wo die Bestellung?


----------



## Happy_User (13. März 2011)

Musst #6 lesen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8096173&postcount=6

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## dre (13. März 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Harzberti (14. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier jetzt die Termine zur Anprobe:

Am Samstag, den 19.03. zwischen 10:00 und 12:00
oder Sonntag, den 20.03. zwischen 17:00 und 18:30

Wer einen dieser Termine wahr nehmen möchte, bitte kurze Info an mich. 
Adresse gibt's dann per Mail.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass wir schon ein sehr gutes Feadback bekommen haben. Bestellungen aus dem Weserbergland, Berlin, Leipzig und dem hohen Norden und natürlich *von vielen Harzern* liegen bereits vor. (Jetzt artet das schon in Arbeit aus )

Wir werden wohl auch noch an die örtliche Presse treten, damit nachher keiner sagen kann:" Hätt' ich das gewusst ..."

Allen Forumsmitgliedern, die sich jetzt schon beteiligt haben, hier schon mal ein großes *Danke schön!!!
*Schließlich wird ja auch mein Trikot günstiger, wenn wir eine Bestellmarke "knacken"





Übrigens steuern wir in großen Schritten der 50 Stückmarke endgegen.
Falls jemanden einer der beiden Termine garnicht passt, in der kommenden Woche (also ab dem 22.03.) kann auch Abends noch ein Termin vereinbart werden.
Sollten sich ein paar Leute zusammen finden komme ich auch gern mal dorthin. Ich sag' mal so 30km um OHA / Eisdorf. Aber bitte nicht jeder Einzeln

An dieser Stelle ein harzhaft frisches

*GlückAuf

*           von meiner Seite


----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. März 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier jetzt die Termine zur Anprobe:
> 
> ...



ich bin leider das WE nicht im Harz, werde mich dann an den Ausweichtermin nehmen. 
Vorab: 1 Kurzarm und 1 Langarm (Winter) für mich reservieren Größe L wahrscheinlich


----------



## sundancer (14. März 2011)

Wird es das Trikot auch als DH-Trikot geben, wo man auch ein Safety-Jacket drunter ziehen kann? Oder nur so wie abgebildet eng anliegend?


----------



## GT-Biker (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe wie papalooser (Eintrag #13) mir Muster zukommen lassen. Freitag mail hingesschickt, Montag waren die Sachen da.
Eine hervorragende Alternative für diejenigen, die doch etwas weiter weg wohnen.

Gruß Lars

@ Harzberti: ich nehme das Kurzarm in Gr. XL


----------



## Harzberti (14. März 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Wird es das Trikot auch als DH-Trikot geben, wo man auch ein Safety-Jacket drunter ziehen kann? Oder nur so wie abgebildet eng anliegend?


 
Hmh,

haben wir so gar nicht bedacht. Daher nur diese Form. 
Habe auf der Owayoseite auch nichts dazu gefunden.


Oder ebend größer wählen 

Gruß

Bert


----------



## sundancer (14. März 2011)

Wenn es das Trikot auch in einer DH/FR Variante geben würde, wären bestimmt einige dabei.
Es gibt doch inzwischen eine beachtliche Zahl bergab orientierter Biker in der Harzregion.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (14. März 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Hmh,
> 
> haben wir so gar nicht bedacht. Daher nur diese Form.
> Habe auf der Owayoseite auch nichts dazu gefunden.
> ...



Oder Fußballtrikots machen und sie dann FR-Trikots nennen.


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. März 2011)

Einfach Eishockey.....
Bei Owayo gibts keine FR/ DH trikots, ist halts so. Bei anderen Trikotherstellern wäre das möglich, die verlangen aber eine Gebühr für jede Größe die produziert wird. Bei Oway... kann man alle Trikots bunt mischen und damit die Stückzahl entsprechend nach oben setzen. Zudem ist Oway.. extrem zuverlässig und schnell.


----------



## papalooser (14. März 2011)

Meine Muster waren ebenfalls heute schon da.
War besser diese zu testen, hat mir die Entscheidung
über die Größe deutlich erleichtert.

Mail ist unterwegs!


----------



## Harzberti (14. März 2011)

Mit Silvia hat sich auch die erste Dame in die Bestellliste eingetragen.

Ich sag' mal:"Herzlich Willkommen!"

Bert


----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. März 2011)

Moin zusammen!
ich als alter Oberharzer würde auch ein Kurzarmshirt in L nehmen. Bestellmail folgt zeitnah 
Fahre sonst Nalini Trikots in L.. müsste passen oder?
Florian


----------



## Harzberti (17. März 2011)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> Fahre sonst Nalini Trikots in L.. müsste passen oder?
> Florian



??? Keine Ahnung wie die ausfallen. Denke aber aber schon. 


*Hallo Harzmountain Fans,*


 gerade komme ich von einem Treffen mit Erni zurück. Wir werden jetzt zusätzlich den Weg mit der örtlichen Presse gehen und noch einmal die Werbetrommel für unser Harz Mountainbikertrikot rühren.
 Der Stand heute (17.03.2011): Wir haben 61 Festbestellungen und Interessenten in unseren Bestelllisten aufnehmen können. Darin sind noch nicht eventuelle Mehrfachbestellungen enthalten. Also die Leute, die ein kurz und ein Langarm Shirt bestellt haben.  


 Im Klartext heisst das: Wir kommen mit unserer Trikotbestellung in die zweite Preisstaffel!  


 Das wiederum bedeutet, dass wir die  Trikots zu einem Preis von unter 35,00 bekommen!! Hammer! Wie ich finde.


 Trikotpreis ab 50 Stück: 31,50
 + Anteil an Vorlagebearbeitung: 0,50
 + Anteil an Versandkosten (Pauschal): 0,25
 + Trinkgeld für unseren Designer, Timo (Schüler): 1,00
 + Reißverschluss 4/4 (durchgehend): 0,75


*= Derzeitiger Endpreis (Kurzarmtrikot): 34,00*


 Die nächste Preisstaffel von 100 Stück vagen wir jetzt noch nicht in Betracht zu ziehen.


 Warten wir mal die Resonanz aus der Zeitungsmeldung ab.


Das weitere Vorgehen


 In der kommenden Woche werden wir ein Konto bei der Volksbank eröffnen. Diese Bankverbindung werde ich rechtzeitig allen Bestellern mitteilen. Hier gleich meine Bitte:
 Überweist bitte Zeitnah den dann erreichten Trikotpreis.


 Nach dem am 28. März die Bestellhotline (grins) geschlossen ist, werden Erni und ich  uns zusammensetzen, unsere Listen abgleichen und die Trikots in Auftrag geben. Die Fertigung dauert dann 2  3 Wochen.  


 Sind die Trikots bei uns werdet ihr umgehend informiert. Ihr habt dann die Möglichkeit




Trikot selbst abholen
Trikot zugesendet bekommen.     Hierfür 3,00 für Versand + Verpackung + Porto
 

 Sollten sich einige Biker aus dem Harzerland zusammen finden, die sich eventuell zu einer gemeinsamen ausfahrt zur Hanskühnburg aufmachen, könnten wir eine Übergabe an diesem beliebten Montainbikerziel (oder jedes andere Ziel)  organisieren.


 Man sieht sich!


      Bert


----------



## bike-flori_clz (17. März 2011)

so..Bestellmail ist raus


----------



## dwe60 (17. März 2011)

@Berti: Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen - ist ne klasse Idee und ihr zieht das richtig gut durch 

Wenn die Übergabe mit ner gemeinsamen Fahrt zur HKB klappen würde wäre das toll

@Flo: ich habe ein Owayo-Trkot - das vom Stumpjumperforum - ist ein XXL und sitzt nicht knalleng - kannst ja mal anprobieren


----------



## Harzberti (19. März 2011)

Good morning,

ich denke mal das die meisten Besteller aus dem Forum hier mitlesen.

Zwei Dinge:

Eine Bitte an alle die über meine e-mail adresse ([email protected]) bestellen:
Gebt bitte eure Postanschrift mit an. Ich kenn' euch ja alle (die Meisten) nicht presönlich und bekomme dann Probleme mit der zuordnung. Und, wer hat, seinen Forum-Mitglied-Namen.

Für die folgenden Mitglieder hab' ich zwar die bestellung erfasst, es fehlen mir aber noch die Namen, welche auf die Brust gedruckt werden sollen:

*Aquadody
Stollen Bandit
Emil Strauß
Papaluser*
*Harzgebirgsziege*
Bitte bekannt geben!

Zur Anprobe:
*Alle*, die jetzt ein Trikot anpobiert haben, sind wenigstens eine Stufe nach oben gegangen!!

Also Jungs und Mädels keine falschen Eitelkeiten 

Sonniges Wochenende

     Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzmann (21. März 2011)

Geile Aktion  auf die ich erst jetzt aufmerksam geworden bin. Ich nehme auch eines, wegen der Größe melde ich mich. Werde noch ein paar Bikekollegen Bescheid geben. 

Noch ne andere Frage. Der Nachwuchs fährt ja auch mit. Daher: gibt es das auch als Kindergröße (122)?

Viele Grüße, 

Der Harzmann


----------



## Jedisonic (21. März 2011)

Echt top, die Aktion!
@Harzberti: Bestellemail müsstest du bereits haben.


----------



## Harzberti (21. März 2011)

Noch ne andere Frage. Der Nachwuchs fährt ja auch mit. Daher: gibt es das auch als Kindergröße (122)?


[B schrieb:
			
		

> Der Harzmann[/b]



Hello Harzmann,

XS ist das kleinste was wir im Programm haben. 

Da wächst jeder irgendwann rein 

Gruß

Harzberti


----------



## Harzberti (22. März 2011)

Der Wahnsinn hat einen Namen


  [FONT=Viner Hand ITC, cursive]_Harz Mountainbiker Trikot!_[/FONT]​ 

   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Soeben haben wir die 100er Marke geknackt![/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Und das heißt für Alle, die sich an dieser grandiosen Idee beteiligt haben und noch beteilgen wollen:[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wir können das hochwertige Kurzarmtrikot mit 4/4 Reißverschluss zum absoluten Spitzenpreis von sage und schreibe:[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]29,90 !!![/FONT]​    [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]anbieten! Plus 3,50 für Langarm. Langarm mit Winterfutter plus 13,50[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Und das ganze Werbefrei![/FONT]







   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Da weitere Preisbrechermarken nicht mehr in Aussicht stehen werde ich im laufe dieser Woche beginnen die Besteller persönlich anzuschreiben. Ihr bekommt dann die Kontodaten auf die ihr  bitte den Trikotpreis plus eventuell anfallende Versandkosten überweist.[/FONT]


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Sollte der eine oder andere das Bedürfniss verspüren dem Orga-Team als kleines Dankeschön ein Trinkgeld zukommen lassen zu wollen  Nur keine Hemmungen ;-))[/FONT]


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ich halte euch natürlich weiterhin hier auf dem laufenden.[/FONT]


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bestellungen sind nur noch bis zum 28.März 2011 möglich!![/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][email protected]

[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Mit einem harzhaft frischem GlückAuf![/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]               Bert[/FONT]​


----------



## Zuckerwalze (24. März 2011)

Für alle die noch eine Entscheidunghilfe bei der Größe brauchen. 
Ich war gestern bei Bert zur Anprobe. Bei 180cm und knappen 75Kg musste ich die Größe L wählen, normal auch immer M.

Wenn die Shirts dan da sind würde ich mich über einer Übergabe auf der HKB freuen.
Hoffentlich finden sich ein paar Leute zur kleinen Sternfahrt zur HKB. 
Das ein oder andere Weizen wird bei gutem Wetter auch schon gut die trockenen Kehle Ölen können. 


schönen Gruß Henne


----------



## Snakeskin (24. März 2011)

Sternfahrt. Super Idee.
Dann lasst uns doch ein Event daraus machen. So nach dem Motto..
.....Trikotübergabesternfahrt
Wenn der Termin steht und die ungefähre Anzahl der Biker kann der Herr der HKB ja mal den Grill anschmeißen.
Wir trudeln dann nach und nach da oben ein.
Wär doch was
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzmann (24. März 2011)

Bei mir sind heute auch die Muster eingetroffen - werde wohl auch ne Nummer größen nehmen. Mein Bruderherz war auch zur Anprobe da und wird seine Bestellung nocheinmal ändern.

Ansonsten kommen bis zum Sonntag abend noch 3 Bestellungen vom Harzmann. Die XS ist für einen 5 Jährigen noch zu groß - aber er wird reinwachsen...

Gruß vom ExilWipprarer


----------



## Harzberti (24. März 2011)

wie im richtigen Leben!!

während die einen schon an's Feiern denken versinken die anderen noch Knietief in der Maloche 

Trikotübergabe auf der Hanskühnburg findet in jedem Fall statt wenn ausreichend Interesse (wovon ich ausgehe!) vorhanden!

*Alle* die bis Heute, 24.03.2011 20:00Uhr ein Trikot bei mir bestellt haben, haben eine Bestätigung von meiner Seite erhalten haben. Bitte überprüft die darin gemachten Angaben - sollte der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen haben bitte kurze Mail an mich.

Sollte ich jemanden *nicht* angeschrieben haben, fehlt er endweder in meiner Liste oder die Daten sind unvollständig. Dann bitte bei mir Melden! Da sonst *kein Trikot *bestellt ist! Unvollständige Daten werden von mir gelöscht.

Falls mir da jemand durch die Lappen gegangen ist - *bitte umgehend melden!

*Für weitere Interessenten: Am WE bin ich nicht zu erreichen. Ihr werdet dann am Montag von mir benachrichtigt und erhaltet dann alle weiteren wichtigen informationen.
*

Bestellannahmeschluss ist Montag der 28.03.2011!! 

*Bert*

Aus aktuellem Anlass: *Bei einer Bestellung bitte

Vor- *und *Nachnamen angeben
Anschrift 
Namenszug auf der Brust

*PS Das Orga Team bedankt sich auf diesem Wege für die Kaffeekassenzuwendungen im Überweisungsbetrag ganz herzlich!!*


----------



## Harzberti (29. März 2011)

Hallo Harzmountainbiketrikotbesteller​ 
*IHR seit Spitze!!*​ 
*208 Trikots haben einen Abnehmer gefunden!!!*​ 
​ 


zudem haben viele so Zeitnah überwiesen, dass wir jetzt umgehend die Bestellorder an den Lieferanten übergeben können. 
Schließlich wollt ihr (wollen wir!) euch recht bald unser Harzmountainbikertrikot überwerfen.​ 
Habt ihr Postempfänger die Portogebühren bedacht? 3,00 für's Einzeltrikot (wahrscheinlich auch für zwei).​ 
Jetzt sollten wir den Vorschlag der Übergabe weiter durchdenken.​ 
Übergabe auf der Hanskühnburg fände ich absolut Stielecht! 
Damit ist eine Jungfernfahrt im Harzgebirge sicher gestellt​ 
Zum Termin wäre mein Vorschlag:
Das folgende WE nach dem die Trikots bei uns gelandet sind. Ohne jetzt genau sagen zu können welche KW das sein wird. Vermutlich die 16te. Also Osterwochenende​ 
Wir werden *einen *Termin benennen. Bitte habt verständniss, dass wir dabei nicht jeden Wunsch berücksichtigen können. Aber wir kommen schon irgendwie zusammen​ 
Für die Unterstützung hier im Forum bedanke ich mich jetzt schon mal bei jedem einzelnen. Ganz besonders möchte ich mich aber bei Schnarchsack bedanken der mich unterstützt hat das Trikot auch im Ostharz zu verbreiten. Dieses Gebiet liegt mir nämlich besonders am Herzen - ist doch unser schönes Revier hier am Rauesten.​ 
Glück Auf!​ 
Harzberti​


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. März 2011)

Hallo Berti,

da ist natürlich ein Gruppenfoto mit allen anwesenden Pflicht.
.Mit soviel Arbeit hättest Du auch nicht gerechnet wa.
Werde mir sämtliche Termine um den Zeitraum zu Hause anmelden

Gruß Kai


----------



## jaamaa (29. März 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> *208 Trikots haben einen Abnehmer gefunden!!!*​



Coole Sache . Aber irgendwie bin ich zu spät und hab da was verpasst


----------



## Harzberti (7. April 2011)

Glück Auf! 

Es gibt Neuigkeiten zu unseren Harz Mountainbikertrikots.

Zum  einen: Wir konnten erst Anfang dieser Woche die endgültige Namensliste  an den Hersteller übergeben. Zu viele Außenstände haben einen früheren 
Termin nicht zugelassen. Das habt größtenteils nicht ihr zu  verantworten, sondern das träge verhalten der Banken und Sparkassen. War  eurer Konto schon 
belastet wurden uns die Beträge teilweise erst nach 4-5 Tagen gutgeschrieben. Diese Zeitspanne konnten wir so nicht einplanen.

Andererseits konnten wir aber die Bestellung auch noch nicht abgeben solange noch ein zu hoher Betrag ausstand.

Wie dem auch sei - jetzt haben wir einen Liefertermin benannt bekommen.

Am 26. April 2011 werden unsere Trikots versendet und sollen binnen zwei Tagen bei uns eintreffen. 

*Und damit lösen wir unser Versprechen ein! Am 30.04.2011, also am Walpurgissamstag, landet unsere Hexe auf der Hanskühnburg!!*

Näheres dazu findet ihr im Anhang. 

Also  organisiert euch, findet euch zusammen, verabredet euch und last uns  gemeinsam aus der Übergabe ein unvergessliches Event machen.

Wir tun unser möglichstes dazu!


   Ernie + Bert

Ich hoffe man kann das hier lesen:


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. April 2011)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich kein Lonauer mehr bin,  kann ich auch gerne den Streckenguide ab Herzberg übernehmen, natürlich mit Holgi und Micha und maik und....
Treffpunkt können wir hier gerne dann noch bekannt geben. So wie es ausschaut, habe ich den Samstag frei...


----------



## Dantethr (7. April 2011)

Hallo,
 wie sieht es mit Nachbestellungen aus?  Habe die Bestellungen verpasst, da ich das Thema erst zu spät entdeckt habe? 
Würde auch meine Bikegruppenfragen also ca.  4-12 Bestellungen!
LG


----------



## Harzberti (8. April 2011)

*Nachbestellungen*

Mit diesem Thema setzen wir uns z. Zt. noch auseinander.

Irgendwie *müssen* wir da eine Lösung finden!

Der jetztige Preis dürfte dabei aber einmalig sein. Wir bräuchten sonst auch wieder wenigstens 100 Abnehmer. 

Sobald wir eine Lösung haben, werde ich diese auch hier bekannt geben.

Gruss

harzberti


----------



## naturbiker (8. April 2011)

Hallo, wenn es Nachbestellungen gibt, wäre ich auch gerne dabei!

Das Event am 30.04.11 auf der HKB würde ich mir - auch ohne Harztrikot - gerne anschauen. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2011)

moin zusammen.
am 30.4. ist die Tendenz leider eher zu wandern und walpurgis-grillen mit freunden. werde da wahrscheinlich leider nicht zu hkb kommen können.

@berti: hoffe mein geld ist noch angekommen und ein trikot für mich in planung 

gruß und ein schönes wochenende


----------



## Harzberti (8. April 2011)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> moin zusammen.
> am 30.4. ist die Tendenz leider eher zu wandern und walpurgis-grillen mit freunden. werde da wahrscheinlich leider nicht zu hkb kommen können.


 
Deshalb ja der frühe Termin - da kannste 15:00Uhr schon wieder dahemme sein 



bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> @berti: hoffe mein geld ist noch angekommen und ein trikot für mich in planung


 
War alles noch rechtzeitig. So schnell "fliegt" keiner raus. da fragen wie lieber einmal mehr nach.

Also sieh' mal zu, ob du das mit deinem Zeitmagement hin bekommst. Wir zählen auf jeden

Bert


----------



## Harzberti (8. April 2011)

Hier nocheinmal ein link zu der Ausschreibung:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JFTJW4-v_lxXuJoBgMb42w?feat=directlink  [doppelklick]

darin könnt ihr den Text auch vergrößern - dann wird es lesbar!


----------



## dwe60 (9. April 2011)

@Berti: Termin ist reserviert  - ich werde versuchen aus Clausthal mit ner Gruppe zu kommen - wer also Interesse hat von hier aus mitzufahren>>>bitte bei mir melden ([email protected])

wenn ich ne genaue Zahl habe gebe ich dir Bescheid - die 5 bestellten Trikots auf jeden Fall mitbringen

@Thorsten: fährst du von Goslar aus? - wenn nicht, komm hoch nach Clausthal


----------



## naturbiker (9. April 2011)

@Thorsten: fährst du von Goslar aus? - wenn nicht, komm hoch nach Clausthal  [/QUOTE]

Dieter, so wie ich mich konditionell zurzeit einschätze, werde ich es von Goslar und zurück nicht packen. Denke, von CLZ ist eine gute Idee.

Von wo soll es dort losgehen?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dre (9. April 2011)

... Mist, bin zu der Zeit mit meiner Freundin am Lago zum Marathon (... was ja keine so schlechte Gegenveranstaltung ist).

Wünsche euch ein tolles Event.

Und noch einmal an die Initiatoren

*Vielen Dank..*


----------



## dwe60 (9. April 2011)

Hallo Thorsten!

Wo wir uns treffen werden steht noch nicht fest - ich mal abwarten wer sich so alles meldet und dann einen Treffpunkt festlegen - gebe dir dann Bescheid




naturbiker schrieb:


> @Thorsten: fährst du von Goslar aus? - wenn nicht, komm hoch nach Clausthal



Dieter, so wie ich mich konditionell zurzeit einschätze, werde ich es von Goslar und zurück nicht packen. Denke, von CLZ ist eine gute Idee.

Von wo soll es dort losgehen?

Gruß Thorsten[/QUOTE]


----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2011)

Hallo Thorsten,

wie weit ist den die HKB von Goslar aus?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## naturbiker (10. April 2011)

Ich denke, es sind ca. 35 Km je nach Strecke. Von  Goslar über Sidecum, Festenburg, Altenau, Stieglitzeck.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (19. April 2011)

Hallo von der Bestellfront!

Es gibt ein paar Sachen bekannt zu geben.

Zum einen erschien am Wochenende folgendes Bild im Harz Echo





Eine sehr gelungene Fotomontage, wie ich finde.
Auch die Überschrift ein echter hingucker!
Leider hat der Herausgeber aber den Text dazu asolut!! falsch verfasst.
Weshalb ich den hier auch nicht veröffentlichen möchte!

Wer also zugriff auf das Harz Echo vom 16./17.04. hat bitte dem Text nicht allzuviel Glauben schenken! 

Wir werden im laufe dieser Woche noch einmal mit dem Lieferanten in Verbindung treten. Denn so wie es jetzt aussieht, wird sich der Liefertermin um etwa eine Woche nach hinten verschieben.

Das werde ich an dieser Stelle aber noch bestätigen!

Bis in Kürze

harzberti


----------



## bike-flori_clz (19. April 2011)

den artikel im harzecho hab ich gesehen, wenigstens ein schööönes grooooßes bildchen ;-)

wenn sich der termin verschieben würde verschiebt sich auch die sternfahrt?
das wäre gar nicht verkehrt, da ich am 30. ja nicht kann.
allerdings wäre die woche drauf (7. - 8. mai) auch tendenziell ungünstig, da ist in göttingen tour d'energie.
grüße aus dem wunderbar sonnigen oberharz


----------



## Harzberti (19. April 2011)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> wenn sich der termin verschieben würde verschiebt sich auch die sternfahrt?


 
Macht Sinn! Haben wir doch dann auch die Trikots zum ausgeben. Sollte ja nicht nur 'ne Sternfahrt werden. *Die* könnte man ja auch am 30.sten organisieren 




bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> allerdings wäre die woche drauf (7. - 8. mai) auch tendenziell ungünstig, da ist in göttingen tour d'energie.
> grüße aus dem wunderbar sonnigen oberharz


 
Leute! mit dem Termin wird es *immer* Probleme geben. Deshalb haben wir ja gesagt das Wochenende nachdem die Trikots bei uns eingegangen sind. 
Das sollte (unter Vorbehalt!!) der 04./05. Mai sein. Darauf folgendes WE ist halt der 07./08. Mai. 

Mit bitte um Verständniss 

Bert


----------



## bike-flori_clz (19. April 2011)

alls klaro...


----------



## dwe60 (20. April 2011)

Hi Berti!

Wenn die Sternfahrt dann am WE 07./08.05. sein sollte werde ich auch nicht dabei sein - fahre wie Florian in Gö die Tour de Energie mit

schade, aber ist schon klar das immer wieder jemand nicht kann 

ich werde mal sehen ob mein Kumpel für den ich mitbestellt habe dann kann - gebe dir noch mal Bescheid


----------



## Harzberti (21. April 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hi Berti!
> Wenn die Sternfahrt dann am WE 07./08.05. sein sollte werde ich auch nicht dabei sein - fahre wie Florian in Gö die Tour de Energie mi


 
Hallo zusammen,

klar das ihr euch vor so einer Tour schonen wollt. 

Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf meinen Mitorganisator, Ernie.

Der läuft am Sonntag in Hannover seinen ersten Marathon. Der (vorraussichtliche) Termin für die Trikotausgabe ist für ihn denkbar ungünstig! Normalerweise würde er die umfangreichste Anfahrt wählen.
So aber wird über Stieglitzecke fahren - schöön im GA1 - die Trikots verteilen, ein wenig verweilen und im Ruhepuls wieder zurück radeln.
Wird seine Leistung nicht ruinieren.

Ist aber auch klar das Ernie hierfür 'ne andere Motivation hat. Er hat schließlich das Harzmountainbikertrikot mit ins Leben gerufen.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (21. April 2011)

Das wäre natürlich auch ne Alternative - mal schauen - ist ja noch ein büschen hin


----------



## Harzbiker_Th (22. April 2011)

Ich meld auch gleich Interesse an einem Kurzarm in XL an....Gruß Jens


----------



## Harzberti (29. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

heute nun endlich haben wir von OWAYO einen verbindlichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen.

Zum Ende der kommenden Woche verlassen die Trikots Regensburg so das wir die Trikotausgabe jetzt für Samstag den

*14. Mai um 13:00 Uhr*

auf der Hanskühnenburg festzurren können.

Trotz dieser unerwartenden Verspätung wäre es toll wenn es möglichst viele von euch einrichten können und uns bei der Sternfahrt tatkräftig unterstützen!

Bitte meldet euch kurz vor dem 14.ten damit wir die benötigten Trikots auch verfügbar haben 

Grüße

 Bert


----------



## dwe60 (30. April 2011)

Glück Auf Eisdorf!

Termin ist erstmal vorgemerkt - habe da zwar eine familiäre Verpflichtung in Osterode - aber wenn man auf meinen Zeitplan eingeht werde ich direkt von der HKB dort aufschlagen 

Gebe aber noch mal Bescheid wenn das fix ist


----------



## Harzberti (1. Mai 2011)

Ups,

war gestern mit Olli gegen Mittag auf der Hanskühnenburg und was soll ich euch sagen:
Es waren ein paar leute gekommen um ihr Trikot abzuholen - *lesen die denn keine e-mails

*Ich hoffe mal und gehe davon aus das kein Forumsmitglied dabei war! 
Habe natürlich die Anwesenden informiert, mich dann aber verkrümelt - nicht das ich noch gelüncht werde 

Jetzt also ofiziell und verbindlich:




​


----------



## HarzTigger (3. Mai 2011)

Ich finde diese "Aktion" prima und werde mich daran beteiligen.

Werde meine Bestellung via E-Mail an HarzBerti aufgeben.

Grüße aus Walkenried
HarzTigger


----------



## HarzTigger (3. Mai 2011)

nun zu mir:
ich bin sebastian, 26 jahre jung und bin neu hier im forum. ich suche gleichgesinnte mountainbike-freaks.

ich wohne in walkenried und bin begeisterter mountainbike-fahrer.

ich fahre meist cc-trials und habe auch schon an bikemarathons teilgenommen.

ich freue mich auf neue kontakte rund um das mountainbikefahren.

grüße
harztigger


----------



## Harzberti (4. Mai 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...- aber wenn man auf meinen Zeitplan eingeht werde ich direkt von der HKB dort aufschlagen ...


 
Und dann gleich im neuen Outfit

Wenn *das* kein Argument ist?!!

Grüße

Bert

PS
Behaltet doch mal die Presse in den nächsten Tagen im Auge. Ich habe versucht in allen Harzzeitungen einen Hinweis auf den Ausgabetermin zu platzieren.


----------



## Harzberti (6. Mai 2011)

Hello,

haben sich schon Fahrteams gefunden?

Folgende Treffpunkte kann ich hier schon bekannt geben:

09:00 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Fahrt über Prinzenteich - richtung Buntenbock - Zimmermannsplatz - Riefensbeek Kamschlaken - Vorsperre - Die rauhe Schacht - Hanskühnenburg.
Diese Variante werde ich fahren. 

Um 10:00 Uhr treffen sich einige Biker in Förste an der Pizzeria. Die planen eine leichtere Route. Eventuell über Aschenhütte (Hundeplatz) Streckenkundige sind einige dabei.

11:30 Stieglietzecke wie es in der Ausschreibung steht. Micha steht als Guide zur verfügung? 

.
.
.
bitte ergänzen


----------



## dwe60 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi Berti!

Du kannst auf jeden Fall die 5 bestellten Trikots für mich mitbringen - es wird aus Clausthal auf jeden Fall jemand kommen - eine Gruppe konnte aber noch nicht fest zusammengestellt werden 

zu dem Artikel: bisher habe ich noch nichts finden können - wo hast du denn überall in Auftrag gegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich habe heute auch vergeblich nach einem Artikel gesucht. Im Echo sollte was stehen - hatte mir jemand zugesagt - weil die ja den ersten Bericht so verdreht hatten.

Ich habe auch noch einen selbstverfassten Bericht an den Harz Kurier, Seesener Beobachter, Goslarsche Zeitung und Nordhäuser Zeitung geschickt. Habe den unsere Idee zu verdeutlichen Versucht. Hoffentlich kommt im Laufe der nächsten Woche noch ein Bericht. 
Leider hat sich keiner von denen weder positiv noch negativ dazu geäussert.

Hier mal der Inhalt:
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Das Gelbe Trikot kommt in den Harz*


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Harzer Mountainbiker bekennen sich zu ihrem Revier*[/FONT]


*Harz.  *Anfang diesen Jahres trafen sich Matthias Klingebiel und Bert Spanl um eine Idee in die Tat umzusetzen. Die beiden passionierten Mountainbiker und bekennenden Harz Fans wollten in Zukunft auch in fernen Regionen mit einem eigens Entworfenen Harzer Mountainbiketrikot ihr Heimatrevier, den Harz, bewerben und sich zu ihrem Sport bekennen.  


 Mit Timo Blume wurde ein erfahrener Designer mit in das Boot genommen und so konnte Mitte Februar ein  Erstentwurf begutachtet werden. In einigen Facetten wurden anschließend noch kleine Änderungen und Ergänzungen vorgenommen. Im  März war dann das Trikot fertig und konnte der Mountainbikescene vorgestellt werden.


 Zuerst mussten wenigstens zehn Interessenten gefunden werden, die ein Trikot definitiv bestellen. Erst dann kann ein Eigenentwurf Kostengünstig gefertigt werden.  
 Ein zuverlässiger und erfahrener Sportbekleidungshersteller wurde in Regensburg gefunden. OWAYO stand von Anfang an mit Rat und tat zur Seite. Ein ganzes Paket unterschiedlicher Designs und Größen wurde Matthias und Bert zur Ansicht und Anprobe bereit gestellt.


 Jetzt musste das Trikot der breiten Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden. Über Sportvereine, Mundpropaganda, dem Internet und dem IBC Mountainbike Forum ist es den beiden Initiatoren gelungen über 200 Gleichgesinnte von dieser Idee zu begeistern und sich eine Erstausgabe zu sichern.




_ *Das Trikot [Bild mit Vorder- und Rückseite]*


Viele Harzgemeinden vereinen in ihren Ortswappen und             Flaggen diese Grundfarben Grün-Schwarz-Goldgelb. Was uns zu             dieser Farbgebung veranlasst.

Die Hexe ist klar - umspukt             einen immer irgendwo im Harz. Der Brocken - das höchste im Norden             durfte natürlich nicht fehlen. Und die Arme werden von einem             Mountainbiker, im Trail surfend, geziert. 

Auf der Brust             wird das Trikot mit einem individuellen Namenszug personifiziert.
_



 Zur Zeit erwarten wir die Lieferung der Erstauflage. Diese wird am 14. Mai um 13:00Uhr auf der Hanskühnenburg ausgegeben. Eine Sternfahrt führt an diesem Samstag zu dem beliebten Mountainbikerziel in den Oberharz und wird mit der Trikotausgabe gekrönt. Die Hanskühnenburgbetreiber haben ihre logistische und kulinarische Unterstützung zugesagt.


 Parallel fällt an diesem Samstag auch der Startschuss für eine Neuauflage. Wer also den Bestelltermin versäumt hat, oder erst jetzt vom Gelben Trikot erfahren hat, hat jetzt die Möglichkeit bei einer Zweitauflage dabei zu sein. Vorteil für alle die am Samstag ebenfalls die Hanskühnenburg ansteuern: Es dürften alle Größen zur Anprobe zur Verfügung stehen!


 Wem dieser Termin nicht passt, der kann noch bis zum 10.Juni 2011 bei Matthias Klingebiel; Tel.01709273031 oder per E-mail bei Bert Spanl; [email protected] ein Trikot bestellen.


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## micha2 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bert,



Harzberti schrieb:


> 11:30 Stieglietzecke wie es in der Ausschreibung steht. Micha steht als Guide zur verfügung?



Nein, ich fahre von Herzberg aus hoch. Aber meinst du wirklich dass ein Guide von Stieglitzeck benötigt wird? Da ist doch alles perfekt ausgeschildert, die Hanskühnenburg kann man doch gar nicht verfehlen.  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (9. Mai 2011)

*Sie sind da!*​ 

Ich halte gerade mein persönliches Harztrikot in den Händen. Falsch! Ich hab es mir gleich mal übergewurfen (und wieder verpackt bis zur ofiziellen Einführung) Sieht echt supergut aus​ 
Das Gelb kommt richtig gut!! Da können wir mit den derzeit in Blüte stehenden Rapsfeldern um die Wette strahlen. Unser Gelb gewinnt!​ 
Schlägt denn am Samstag noch jemand auf der HKB auf? Die Rückmeldungen sind z.Zt. nicht so vielversprechend.​ 
Am Freitag geben wir die benötigten Trikots den HKB-Wirtsleuten mit auf den Weg. Wir werden aber nur die angemeldeten mitbringen (wird sonst zu unübersichtlich)​ 
*Also rafft euch auf und verdient euch euer Harztrikot!*​ 
Mit einem harzhaft frischem GlückAuf!​ 
Bert​


----------



## Jedisonic (9. Mai 2011)

Ja top! Schön, dass die die Dinger endlich da sind. Kann leider nicht persönlich vorbei kommen, da ich berufsbedingt verhindert bin. :-(


----------



## gnss (9. Mai 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Das Gelb kommt richtig gut!! Da können wir mit den derzeit in Blüte stehenden Rapsfeldern um die Wette strahlen. Unser Gelb gewinnt!​



Auch in der Gunst der Rapskäfer?  Nächstes Wochenende ist für mich leider nicht zu machen.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (10. Mai 2011)

zu 99% bin ich dabei. werde dann wohl mit Dieter aufschlagen...sofern er es zeitlich schafft.


----------



## Harzberti (10. Mai 2011)

Leider noch immer kein Bericht in einer Harzzeitung. 
Werbung (und die auch noch Gratis) hat unsere Region offensichtlich nicht nötig. Schade!

Im Eseltreiber (http://www.eseltreiber.de/) ist unter Aktuelles mein Bericht, ergänzt mit einem Bild von der HKB, erschienen. Sehr schön!

Wird aber leider nur gelesen, wenn jemand exakt darauf hinweist.

Egal! Wir schauen nach vorn und fiebern dem WE endgegen. Heute 2,5h Trikots sortiert  

Noch immer fehlen mir ein paar Rückmeldungen. 

Bitte meldet euch kurzfristig. Ich muss die HKB Wirtsleute informieren und die Trikots rauf schaffen.

Also bitte, wer es noch nicht getan hat, *meldet euch an* oder ab 

Harzberti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (10. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

melde mich ab. Den Samstag geht leider gar nicht.

Tim


----------



## dwe60 (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn sich an der Stieglitzeck denn jemand einfinden sollte, dürfte er problemlos auch allein zur HKB finden - gemeldet hat sich hier ja eh niemand

Aus Clausthal sind wir aktuell 5 Leute - evtl. kommt noch jemand aus Goslar hoch

ich denke wir werden über BuBo und Braunseck runter zur Vorsperre fahren und dann über de Schacht hochkommen - wir werden wohl so gegen 12.00/12.30 aufschlagen

im Harzer Wochenspiegel war heute der Bericht drin - wieder mit der Fotomontage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (11. Mai 2011)

micha2 schrieb:


> Aber meinst du wirklich dass ein Guide von Stieglitzeck benötigt wird? Da ist doch alles perfekt ausgeschildert, die Hanskühnenburg kann man doch gar nicht verfehlen.


 
Hi Micha,

da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Man trifft sich da sowieso und wer über Stieglitzecke kommt wird sich schon zusammen schließen.

Habt ihr euch schon organisiert? Harzholgi und Pitbull vermiße ich noch.

Deren Trikots landen aber garantiert auf der HKB - ob sie Samstag kommen oder nicht  

See you!


----------



## Harzberti (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Dieter,



dwe60 schrieb:


> ich denke wir werden über BuBo und Braunseck runter zur Vorsperre fahren und dann über de Schacht hochkommen


 
Da "laufen" wir uns ja quasi über'n weg 



dwe60 schrieb:


> im Harzer Wochenspiegel war heute der Bericht drin - wieder mit der Fotomontage


 
Immerhin - alle anderen haben wohl garnicht berichtet. Und der Text war o.k.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Pitbull75 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Berti,

bin mit am Start,werde gemütlich über Mühlenberg hochkommen.
Da ich aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen die letzten Wochen nicht fahren
konnte,habe ich Trainingsrückstand. Es ist zum:kotz:.Werde so gegen
12.00-12.30 aufschlagen.Bis dann

Gruß Kai


----------



## aquadody (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Berti,

ich komme mit den Clausthalern. Wieviele sind wir denn dann an der HKB?


----------



## bike-flori_clz (12. Mai 2011)

@ Dieter warum denn schon so früh? 12 uhr ist ein wenig sehr früh. wann wollen wir denn dann losfahren?so gegen 11?


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,
ich werde wohl mit meiner Frau über Lonau oder Sieber hoch kommen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DragonSlider (12. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Super geile Sache! Ich bin auch oben! Fahre mit nen Kumpel hoch! Weiß nicht geanau, welche Strecke er nimmt! Aber viele Wege führen zur HKB!

Ich denke mal ich brauche größe "L"


----------



## dwe60 (12. Mai 2011)

@Berti: wie fahrt ihr denn?

wir werden so gegen 11.00 in Clausthal am Schützenplatz losfahren - wenn ihr über Bremke und Kuckholzklippe kommt könnte man sich ja am Braunseck treffen - ich denke wir sollten so gegen 11.20 da sein

@Dragonslider: schön das ihr auch kommen wollt - aber mit ner Bestellung kommst du ein büschen spät


----------



## harzholgi (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

komme auf jeden Fall 
Es kann aber etwas später werden. Lasst mir ein Steak über!

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (12. Mai 2011)

DragonSlider schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich brauche größe "L"


 
Ich wette XL 

@Dieter:

_@Dragonslider: schön das ihr auch kommen wollt - aber mit ner Bestellung kommst du ein büschen spät_






Sag' nicht sowas! Am Samtag fällt paralell der Startschuß zur zweiten Auflage!
Also: Wer keins abbekommen hat, Samstag anprobe auf der Hanskühnenburg

Wir fahren über (um) den Prinzenteich , Kuckholklippe. Also Brunseck ginge.
Aber lass uns nicht ganz so festnagel. Ich weiss noch nicht wer alles zum Naturfreundehaus kommt. Wenn's passt prallen wir zusammen.

@harzholgi: 
_komme auf jeden Fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Es kann aber etwas später werden. Lasst mir ein Steak über!_

*Ehrensache!*


Ich glaub' es wird richtig voll


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. Mai 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich wette XL
> 
> @Dieter:
> 
> ...




Hi,

muss nur noch das Wetter passen,also alle schon aufessen


----------



## Zuckerwalze (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Bert, wie schon am Telefon besprochen komme ich direkt aus dem Eichsfeld. Werde hoffentlich um ca. 11Uhr am Samstag starten können. 
Fahre dann über  Rhumequelle, Wurzelweg und Panzerweg nach Pöhlde und Herzberg. Über Sieber dann der Aufstieg. 
Falls noch jemand aus der Ecke "Rhumesprung" kommt, hier melden  
Ich freu mich! 
Teile der Family werden mit Stöckern im Klapperschritt bei der HKB aufschlagen.


GreazZzZ Henne


----------



## Harzberti (12. Mai 2011)

Zuckerwalze schrieb:


> Teile der Family werden mit Stöckern im Klapperschritt bei der HKB aufschlagen.




Ich sach's ja: "Ich glaub' es wird *richtig *voll!" [FREU]


----------



## DragonSlider (13. Mai 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> _@Dragonslider: schön das ihr auch kommen wollt - aber mit ner Bestellung kommst du ein büschen spät_


Naja! Ist schon OK! Dann halt beim nächsten mal!
Ich habe es ja auch nur von Pitbull 75 erfahren, dass es so eine Aktion gibt. Obwohl ich regelmäsig im auf mtb-news unterwegs bin, habe ich davon nichts mitbekommen
Dennoch bis Samstag auf der HKB!

LG
Manuel


----------



## Jedisonic (13. Mai 2011)

@Berti!

Habe heute das Trikot mit der Post bekommen, traumhaft sage ich dir! Sieht in echt ja noch mal besser aus! Vielen Dank für die Realisierung. 

Gruß,

Boris


----------



## Lebowsky (13. Mai 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> ...09:00 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen. Fahrt über Prinzenteich - richtung Buntenbock - Zimmermannsplatz - Riefensbeek Kamschlaken - Vorsperre - Die rauhe Schacht - Hanskühnenburg.
> Diese Variante werde ich fahren.



Da werde ich mich mit einklinken...wohne nicht weit vom Naturfreundehaus entfernt 
Hmmm, rauhe Schacht wird zwar eine harte Nummer, aber das passt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (13. Mai 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> @Berti!
> Habe heute das Trikot mit der Post bekommen, traumhaft sage ich dir! Sieht in echt ja noch mal besser aus! Vielen Dank für die Realisierung.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


 
Pssssst! Top secret!

Habe gehofft das die Post zwei Tage benötigt. Damit sich am Samstag alle gemeinsam über das Erbebniss auslassen können.

Also bitte Postempfänger - Erst Samstag austoben 

Wetter für Samstag: Das soll was werden! Erst gegen Abend wird's ungemütlich

Man sieht sich

  Bert


----------



## andré_himself (13. Mai 2011)

Iwo Leute, die von Altenau oder Hahnenklee aus starten werden?
Komme morgen mit Kumpel aus WOB und möcht auch ganz gern zur HKB!
Vllt könnte man sich anschliessen!? 

Gruze, Andre


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Andre!

Wenn ihr wollt, fahrt mit uns ab Clausthal 

Treffpunkt: Schützenplatz Clausthal - Ortsausgang Richtung Osterode - 11.00 Uhr


----------



## andré_himself (13. Mai 2011)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt, fahrt mit uns ab Clausthal
> 
> Treffpunkt: Schützenplatz Clausthal - Ortsausgang Richtung Osterode - 11.00 Uhr



Hallo.
Wir möchten ja ne etwas längere tour fahren und nicht bloß eine viertelstündige fahrt von Clz nach Hkb.
Das sind doch bloß 15 Kilometer von Clz nach Hkb soweit ich weiß oder?
Wir werden uns schon einig vllt kommen wir ja zum Schützenplatz mal sehen.


----------



## dwe60 (13. Mai 2011)

Da täuscht du dich aber

ich weiß zwar nicht genau wieviel km das sind - aber wir müssen Buntenbock runter nach Riefensbeek zur Vorsperre - und dann wieder hoch auf den Acker

dh von ca. 600hm runter auf ca. 350 - und dann wieder auf über 800


----------



## Stollen-Bandit (14. Mai 2011)

Jippi,
gestern ist mein Trikot angekommen! Es sieht ja mal richtig GEIL aus! Werde es auf jeden
Fall beim nächsten Rennen anziehen! Vielleicht klappt es ja auch nochmal mit ner 2. Rundfahrt irgendwann! Viel spaß euch heute noch!

Gruß,

SB!


----------



## Harzberti (14. Mai 2011)

Mein vorerst letzter Beitrag zum Harzmountainbikertrikot:



​ 
Und jetzt kommt ihr ...


----------



## harzholgi (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

war eine super Veranstaltung und hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Schön, sich mal live gesehen zu haben.





Weitere Bilder auch hier

Holgi


----------



## Snakeskin (14. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl mal der nächste der, ich denke auch im Namen vieler, sich nochmal ganz super herzlich bei Euch beiden, und allen anderen die an dem gelingen mitgewirkt haben, bedanken.
DANKE.
Eine, wie ich finde geniale Idee, um auch mal unsere Verbundenheit zum Mountainbikesport nach außen zu signalisieren.
Ist schon ein tolles Bild was wir hier abgeben.
DAS schreit natürlich nach einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!!!!!!
Stimmen waren schon zu hören.
Also liebe gelbe Fraktion, wie sieht's aus. Ist Interesse da, mal mit so vielen "gelben Engeln"wie möglich den Harz zu kontaminieren?

Jetzt Ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko99 (14. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,

trikot ist heute in münster angekommen. nächstes wochenende gehts nach schwangau. foto mit trikot vor schloss neuschwanstein folgt...

vielen dank an alle die das organisiert haben. das trikot sieht hammer aus!

danke! heiko


----------



## aquadody (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,

war ne klasse Aktion, danke an Bertis Team und die HKB Wirte.

MFG Uwe

PS Das Trikot wurde auf der Heimfahrt auch gleich gebührend eingeweit.


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Mai 2011)

@Berti

Super Sache,wir sind auch wieder gut Heim gekommen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dwe60 (15. Mai 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorredner nur vorbehaltlos anschließen 

Geile Sache das

Das schreit nicht nur nach einer Ausfahrt, wir sollten so eine Sternfahrt zur HKB einmal im Jahr (mind.) ins Auge fassen - vielleicht sogar mit nem festen Termin

nennen tu wir das ganze dann "Der Harzer Postexpress" 

@Berti: ist das eigentlich das "offizielle" Gruppenfoto?

@Kai: Gute Besserung


----------



## Harzberti (15. Mai 2011)

Hi zuammen,

hab's doch nicht ganz ausgehalten.
Hier der link zum Fotoalbum: https://picasaweb.google.com/Harzbe...ikerevierNorddeutschlands#5606595221451891090

@Dieter
Sorry, sehe auch gerade das du im "Schatten" stehst. Ich versuche noch die Bilder von der Dame mir der Hightechkamera zu bekommen. 
Wird natürlich ausgetauscht, wenn du dort zum Vorschein kommst 

Harzberti


----------



## papalooser (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Berti,

einfach nur Klasse, auch hier sind die Trikots angekommen.
Nochmals vielen Dank an Dich und Dein Team für diese tolle Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (16. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir, Herzlichen Dank für den tollen Tag.
Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal 
Vielen dank auch die super "Orga"

Einen sonnigen Wochenstart

Flori


----------



## dre (17. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt möchte ich mich auch einmal ganz herzlich für die Umsetzung der Idee bei allen Beteiligten bedanken.
Gestern ist mein Trikot per Post angekommen. Was soll ich sagen, wunderbar.

Auch schön zu hören / zu lesen, dass der Samstag im Harz ein Erfolg war, leider hatte ich keine Zeit.

Alle stets eine Hand voll Dreck unter den Stollenreifen .....


----------



## Harzberti (17. Mai 2011)

*"Glückauf im schönsten Bikerevier Norddeutschlands"*

zwei Hinweise von meiner Seite:

1.) ein Bericht ist heute im Eseltreiber [Eseltreiber.de] erschienen.

2.) die Bestellhotline für die 2. Auflage ist ab sofort bis zum 10. Juni noch einmal geöffnet.

Interessenten können unter [email protected] ein Infoblatt anfordern, einen Anprobetermin vereinbaren oder unter Adressangabe und Namenswunsch ein Trikot direkt bestellen.

Kingt ein wenig nach Verkaufsveranstaltung [ist es auch] *aber:*

Es treten immer wieder Leute an uns heran die auf Umwegen von dem Trikot erfahren haben. Die möchten wir nicht im Regen stehen lassen! 
*Wir werben für unser Revier*
Leider - und das bedauern wir sehr, werden wir von keiner Harzzeitung unterstützt das Trikot der breiten Öffentlichkeit vorzustellen. 

D.h. auch die zweite Auflage läuft wohl nur über Mundpropaganda.

Grüße

Fährtseitsamstagingelbharzberti


----------



## Dantethr (20. Mai 2011)

Schade, das es keine Unterstützung für unser Revier gibt

Die BAVARIA ALM ist nicht der HARZ!!!!

Auch Busse mit Radträgern, wie die Postbusse in der Schweiz, wären für Biker interessant.


----------



## micha2 (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,



Dantethr schrieb:


> Auch Busse mit Radträgern, wie die Postbusse in der Schweiz, wären für Biker interessant.



Gibt es schon, siehe hier auf Seite 8:
http://www.vsninfo.de/admin/userimages/File/freizeitverkehre/VSN_Harzkarte_2011_Internet.pdf

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Harzberti (20. Mai 2011)

Glückauf!

Der vollständigkeitshalber möchte ich es nicht unerwähnt lassen, dass der HarzKurier in seiner Mittwochsausgabe von der Trikotübergabe berichtet hat. Unser Gruppenbild nahm dabei die ganze!! Seitenbreite in Anspruch.
Und das beste: Auch auf dem Zeitungsbild seit ihr alle gut zu erkennen.

Hoffentlich war keiner Krankgeschrieben

Und noch einen sehr schönen Bericht findet ihr auf der Homepage vom Peter Goldhammer. Unter http://www.goldspuren.de/ könnt ihr in der Rubrik Mauntainbiking seinen sehr schön bebilderten Bericht nach lesen.

Danke Peter


----------



## dwe60 (21. Mai 2011)

Auf der offiziellen Harzkurier-Seite finde ich nichts 

Hast du da nen Link daz?


----------



## harzholgi (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Harzberti meint die Mittwochsausgabe des Harz-Echo 

Man konnte mich gut erkennen! 
Ich bin der alte grauhaarige ganz links 

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (30. Mai 2011)

Glück Auf!

Besteht noch bei jemanden bedarf an einem Harztrikot?

Die zweite Bestellphase möchten wir zwar erst am 10. Juni beenden, organisatorisch möchten wir aber schon mal ein wenig vorarbeiten, damit wir dann zügig bestellen können. Die Lieferzeiten liegen momentan bei 4 - 5 Wochen.

Derzeit haben wir knapp 50 Abnehmer. Damit wird der Preis bei 39,90 für das Kurzarmtrikot liegen. 

Kurze mail - bitte mit Namenswunsch und Lieferanschrift genügt um dabei zu sein 

Harzberti


----------



## bike-flori_clz (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Berti.
Habt ihr schon einen Preis für das Langarm-Wintertrikot?!
Ich hatte mich ja schon oben auf der HKB eingetragen. Evtl würde ich dann noch ein zweites nehmen, kommt auf den Preis an
Flori Krause (nicht Kruse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (31. Mai 2011)

Jau!

Haben wir. Das Langarmtrikot als Winterausführung kostet 53,40
Ebend 13,50 über "Normal" Das Langarm Sommer kommt auf 43,40


Gruß

Bert


----------



## scratty (31. Mai 2011)

Das heißt bei 50 Stück greift dann das?


> Trikotpreis ab 50 Stück: 31,50
> + Anteil an Vorlagebearbeitung: 0,50
> + Anteil an Versandkosten (Pauschal): 0,25
> + Trinkgeld für unseren Designer, Timo (Schüler): 1,00
> ...



Klasse Aktion, jetzt erst entdeckt. Als Harzfan wär ich dabei! Falls Ihr noch Presse braucht, könnte ich Euch evtl. helfen.


----------



## Harzberti (31. Mai 2011)

scratty schrieb:


> Das heißt bei 50 Stück greift dann das?
> 
> 
> Klasse Aktion, jetzt erst entdeckt. Als Harzfan wär ich dabei! Falls Ihr noch Presse braucht, könnte ich Euch evtl. helfen.



Nein, 

nicht ganz. Der Preis ist wie oben angegeben 39,90 
Wir haben eine gewisse Streuung bei den Ausführungen und um den Rabatt zu erhalten müssen wir von jedem wenigstens zehn Trikots abnehmen. 

Dazu kommen Einrichtkosten und eine kleine Aufwandsendschädigung für's OrgaTeam.

Presse hätten wir sehr gern - weil: Wir möchten unser Revier bewerben. Dafür gibt es jede Menge Gleichgesinnte. Wenn wir die irgendwie erreichen können - uns ist es recht. 

Denn, und das siehst du ja selber, erfahren die Leute auf Umwegen von dieser Aktion. Und es melden sich immer wieder Nachzügler. 

Wir machen die Zweitauflage auch um diese Leute noch zu erreichen.

Danke für jede Unterstüzung!


Bert


----------



## Harzberti (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

aufgrund eines "hartnäckigen" Interessenten haben wir folgendes Zusatzangbot mit in das Programm aufgenommen:

WINDJACKEN

owayo fertigt für Sie Windjacken in Profiqualität. Die Windjacken werden aus einem sehr leichten Material hergestellt. Dieses ist nahezu winddicht, wasserabweisend und atmungsaktiv. Das Besondere ist das geringe Packmaß der Windjacke, die problemlos in einer Radtrikot-Tasche verstaut werden kann. 

Bedruckung
Alle Aufschriften und Logos werden direkt in die Windjacken eingedruckt und sind bereits im Basispreis enthalten. Jedes Design, jede Farbkombination und jede Beschriftung ist möglich. Unser Angebot bietet weitere Vorteile. 

*Qualität*
Bei der Produktqualität gehen wir keine Kompromisse ein. owayo fertigt seit über einem Jahrzehnt individuelle Sportprodukte. owayo-Windjacken haben sich seitdem auf vielen Rundfahrten hervorragend bewährt. 
Mehr zur Windjackenqualität.

*Und hier der Clou:*
Die Windacken kommen im Harz Mountainbiker Layout (exakt wie Trikots) zusätzlich und nur für die Windjacken wird das Rückenteil unter der Hexe mit eurem Namen versehen!!

Wer also gerne mal vorne Fährt - der Hintermann wird dich erkennen!

Wir müssen wenigsten zehn Abnehmer zusammentrommeln dann können wir die Windjacke zu dem *Einmaligen Sonderpreis von 54,90* anbieten!
Sollten wir diese zehn nicht zusammen bekommen (was ich Bezweifele!) müsten wir 70,00 Einmalkosten auf die Anzahl Besteller umlegen.
Ihr kennt eure Größen! Wer eine Windjacke haben möchte überweist bitte 54,90 (+3,00 bei Versandwunsch) auf das unten genannte Konto. 
Volksbank Oberharz Bad Grund
Matthias Klingebiel
Sonderkonto-Harz-Trikot
BLZ 26361299
Konto 4064901

Bitte bei der Bezahlung deinen Vollständigen Namen angeben!!

Paralell und bitte genau so! verfahren! Schickt ihr mir eine e-mail mit Namenwunsch - Größe - Lieferanschrift - 
Wir werden jeden Windjackenwunsch, der bis zum 10.Juni eingeht berücksichtigen.
Ausgabeort könnte wieder die Hanskühnenburg werden! Weil wir daran so schöne Erinnerungen haben ;-)

Bert


----------



## Emil_Strauss (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Berti,

wie stehts mit der Windweste? Gilt für alle Artikel, wenn dann 10 Abnehmer?

Grüße Tim


----------



## dwe60 (1. Juni 2011)

Nun komme ich so langsam in Entscheidungsnöte 

hatte mich eigentlich schon auf ein Wintertrikot versteift - aber so eine Windjacke hat ja auch was 

Wobei eine Weste noch viel interessanter ist - lässt sich der "hartnäckige" da unter Umständen noch "bekehren"?


----------



## Harzberti (1. Juni 2011)

Ihr macht mich echt fertig!

Habe mal nachgefragt. *Für Westen 44,50 *

*Bedingung!* Wir benötigen zehn Leute für 'ne Jacke und zehn für 'ne Weste.
Für die Jacken habe ich jetzt fünf Interessenten. Sechs mit dem "hartnäckigen".

Oder aber die 70,00 umlegen - aber wer will das? 

Westen mit Rückennetzteil können bie unserem Layout *nicht *gefertigt werden! (Um Fragen vorzubeugen)

Hört euch bitte um - wir haben nur noch knapp eine Woche bis zum showdown. 

Harzberti


----------



## Snakeskin (2. Juni 2011)

...dann säbelt doch die Ärmel ab. Wären schon 7 für ne Jacke und ihr habt zusätzlich Armlinge

Oder Putzlappen für die Kette


----------



## dwe60 (3. Juni 2011)

Na wenn wir alle deine Fähigkeiten als Schneider hätten wäre das natürlich kein Problem 

Wenn sich für die Weste hier nicht finden sollten, nehme ich eine Jacke 

Weiß zufällig jemand ob die größenmäßig ähnlich ausschauen wie die Langarmtrikots?

ich habe da immer so meine Probleme mit den Längen der Ärmel (deshalb halt auch lieber ne Weste ;-) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernsteinthesea (4. Juni 2011)

Was für für eine schöne Idee mein Harzguide (Untermühle Clausthal ) hat schon mächtig geworben, wenn es möglich ist währen wir stolz (ich und meine Partnerin) ein solches Trikot zu tragen, wir fahren seit ca 11 Jahren so oft es geht von Hannover in den Harz um dies wunderbare Revier zu genießen. Wenn es irgendwo ein Adresse gibt wo ich das Shirt bestellen kann würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen,
Gruß
Peter
[email protected]


----------



## bernsteinthesea (4. Juni 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Glück Auf!
> 
> Besteht noch bei jemanden bedarf an einem Harztrikot?
> 
> ...



Wenn möglich würde ich gern zwei Trikots Größe XL bestellen, unsere Namen sind "Peter und Christel" 
Peter bernstein
30159 Hannover 
Burgstraße 21


----------



## Emil_Strauss (5. Juni 2011)

Hm,
wäre es nicht besser, e-mails Addis und Postadressen nicht anzugeben?
Mit Berti könnt ihr auch per PN oder Mail Kontakt aufnehmen....


----------



## Harzberti (6. Juni 2011)

Glück Auf zusammen!

Komme gerade von einer kleinen Harzrundreise zurück, checke meine Mails und stelle fest: Windjacken bekommen wir zusammen - Westen wohl nicht.

Ausser der beiden aus dem Forum kein weiteres Interesse. (Fehlt ja dann, wenn man die Ärmel absebelt, auch das Bikerevier  )

Gruß

Bert


----------



## ScottRC30 (7. Juni 2011)

*Servus zusammen,

ich schicke heute meine Bestellung auch noch raus d.h. min. 2 Kurzarm-Trikots. Habe letztes Wochenende die ärmellosen gesehen...gibt es diese auch noch zur Auswahl (Preis) ?*


Grüße aus Emden...Mario


----------



## Harzberti (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Mario,

für die Ärmellosen ist das ähnlich wie bei den Westen - zu geringes Interesse. Du bist jetzt der Erste.

Für jede Ausführung benötigen wir mind. zehn Abnehmer. Die haben wir nicht für Westen und Ärmellose Trikots.

Folgende Harz Bikewear können wir devinitiv anbieten:

Das Original Harz Mountainbiker Trikot mit kurzem Arm, durchgehenden Reißverschluß und universellen Namenzug auf der Brust für 39,90

Das gleiche Layout als Langarmtrikot in der Sommervariante für 43,40 oder als Wintervariante (gefüttert) für 53,40

Die Windjacke. Im Harztrikot Layout mir Namenzug auf Brust und Rücken für 54,90

That's it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRC30 (7. Juni 2011)

...alles klaro ! Danke für die schnelle Info


----------



## Harzberti (8. Juni 2011)

Halli - hallo,

ist es euch in der Galerie auch aufgefallen? 

Man kann unseren Schriftzug auf dem Rücken meist nicht lesen. Schade eingentlich!

Irgendwie hängt da immer ein Rucksack drüber

Ich glaub' ich red' mal mit dem Herrn Deuter 

Berti


----------



## Jedisonic (8. Juni 2011)

Also der Herr Deuter hat mir eine Satteltasche gegeben!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (8. Juni 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Halli - hallo,
> 
> ist es euch in der Galerie auch aufgefallen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Berti, das wird sich ändern wenn meine Frau auch das Trikot bekommt. Trage immer ihre Klamotten in meinem Rucksack 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Morgen ein Musterexemplar der Windjacke erhalten.

Macht einen sehr Robusten eindruck und ist trotzdem ein absolutes Leichtgewicht.

Die Größen sind identisch zu den Trikotgrößen!

Aus organisatorischen Gründen (Ernie treibt sich in Willingen rum, der Glückliche!) werden wir die Bestelllisten erst am Dienstag an Owayo übergeben. (Über Pfingsten läuft da eh nichts) 

Vorerst letzte Möglichkeit bei der zweiten Charge dabei zu sein ist somit Dienstag der 14. Juni 2011

Falls ihr also Pfingsten angesprochen werdet - woher die geilen Trikots sind , kontakt *darf* weiter gegeben werden.

GlückAuf!

Bert


----------



## Dantethr (10. Juni 2011)

Hi Berti,
meine Jungs wollensich  jetzt lieber ein eigenständiges Trikot machen und wollen daher leider nicht mehr.

Danke trotzdem für deine Mühe

LG Thor


----------



## Harzberti (11. Juni 2011)

Hi Dantehr,

kein Problem. Viele von "unseren" Leuten haben auch ein besonderes Trikot.
Ich habe z.b. eins von einer Harztour mit Geschäftsfreunden. Haben wir 2008 *Harzmountainchallenge* benannt. Das ist immer noch (wegen der vielen erinnerungen) mein persönlicher Favorit.

Das Harz Mountainbikertrikot steht für unser Bikerevier - dem schönsten im Norden.
Wenn ich heute ein Ziel erreiche, meinen Rucksack ablege, erhalte ich schnell Aufmerksamkeit. Was ist das für'n Trikot? Was steht dahinter usw.? 
An manchen Zielen treffe ich heute auch Harztrikoträger, oder Leute die bereits eins besitzen, bestellt haben oder bestellen wollen. Schnell sind wir auf einem Nenner und finden ins Gespräch.

Ich glaube die Idee hat gegriffen - das original Harztrikot hat das Zeug  Kultstatus zu erreichen.

Mitlerweile ist sogar die örtliche Presse auf uns Aufmerksam gewurden. Eine Reportage soll in der kommenden Woche erfolgen.

Ich sag' mal so: *"Das Harztrikot ist eine Liebeserklärung an unser Revier"*


----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Juni 2011)

hallo berti, was ist die maximalgröße. Mein Kumpel mit 190 cm und 130 kg würde super xxl nehmen

Gruß


Tobi


----------



## Harzberti (13. Juni 2011)

Hi Harzerbergziege,

das größte, von dem ich weiss ist XXXXL. Ob es die noch größer gibt??
Hab das hier mal rausgesucht:


Konfektionsgrößen
                                                                                                            Größe bei owayo
*S*
*M*
*L*
*XL*
 *XXL*

*Sport*
                                           4
5/6
 7/8
9/10
 11/12

*Herren*
                                           42/44
46/48
50/52
 54/56
  56/58

*Damen*
                                           36/38
 40/42
44/46
46/48
 48/50

*Kinder*
                                           164/170




 Körpermaß
                                                                                                            Größe bei owayo
*S*
*M*
*L*
 *XL*
 *XXL*

*Brustumfang (B) in cm*
                                           82-90
90-98
98-106
106-114
114-118



Produktionsbedingt können Abweichungen von +-2 Prozent auftreten. Sondergrößen auf Anfrage. Trikots der Größen 3XL und größer kosten EUR 5,00 Aufpreis.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Harzberti (20. Juni 2011)

In der letzten Woche hat uns der HarzKurier um ein Interview zum Harztrikot gebeten. 
Dem sind wir natürlich gerne nach gekommen.
Während die aktuellen Listen derzeit beim Hersteller vorliegen, haben wir noch mal um Aufschub gebeten, da der Bericht erst am vergangenen WE gedruckt werden konnte.




​ 
Es ist natürlich sehr lobenswert, dass wir jetzt dadurch auch Unterstützung erhalten. Die Lieferung der zweiten Charge versuchen wir aber in jedem Fall Ende Juli zu vollziehen.

Aufgrund vieler Anfragen hierzu würden wir als Übergabeort wieder die Hanskühnenburg bevorzugen.

Ich hoffe wir Handeln in diesem Fall auch in eurem Interesse. Die Nachzügler werden noch bis zum 21.06. berücksichtigt.


Schönen Gruß

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (20. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass Ihr noch ein paar Nachzüglern die Chance gebt. Je mehr für das Revier werben, umso besser ;-).

Gebt Ihr denn dann den Preisvorteil auch an uns weiter? Dürften dann ja mehr als 50 werden.


----------



## Harzberti (20. Juni 2011)

Hi scratty,

wir mussten hier irgendwo einen Kompromiss finden. Und der sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:

Um in Zukunft weiterhin die Möglichkeit offen zu halten eventuell noch ein Trikot erwerben zu können, haben wir die Preise im mittleren Segment angegliedert. Wir werden nicht jedes mal die Preise neu kalkulieren.

Das können wir mit diesem Preis sicher stellen. Welcher Aufwand dahinter steht, haben wir nicht vorraus gesehen. Das das Trikot solche Aufmerksamkeit erzielt ebenfalls nicht.

Wir erlauben uns ausserdem jetzt eine kleine Aufwandendschädigung einzubehalten.

Die Erstbezieher haben das Trikot "ungesehen" kaufen müssen. Jetzt ist es Verfügbar. Die Qualität stimmt und das Layout kommt an.

Mindermengen zuschläge und Anlaufkosten müssen wir ebenfalls mit umlegen.

Ich denke das Preis-Leistung-Verhältniss passt. Ein individuelles Trikot in dieser Qualität *ohne *Werbeträger für 39,90 - wo bekommst du das?

Schönen Gruß


Bert


----------



## Harzberti (22. Juni 2011)

*Liste für die zweite Charge ist abgeschlossen*​ 

Hallo Trikotbesteller und Trikotbesitzer,​ 
endlich konnten wir die Listen für die zweite Charge abschließen und dem Hersteller übergeben.​ 
Eine Erstkorektur hat bereits statt gefunden. Die Namenzüge auf den Windjacken (hinten) musste noch mal korigiert werden.​ 
Jetzt läuft die Herstellung langsam aber sicher an.​ 
Wir werden die Trikots in jedem Fall (weil das auch viele so gewünscht haben!!) auf der Hanskühnenburg übergeben.​ 
Den genauen Termin bekommt jeder rechtzeitig mitgeteilt.​ 
Wahrscheinlich wird das Sonntag der 31. Juli 2011 wieder gegen 13:00Uhr.​ 
Wir werden wieder eine Sternfahrt organisieren. Die "alten" Hasen können sich gerne daran beteiligen und mit ihren Trikots anreisen.​ 
Bei den "Neulingen" bedanke ich mich für ihre Geduld!​ 
Harzberti​ 
*Liste für die zweite Charge ist abgeschlossen*​


----------



## dwe60 (22. Juni 2011)

Glück Auf Berti!




Termin ist vorgemerkt - hoffentlich kommt nichts dazwischen


----------



## ScottRC30 (24. Juni 2011)

Ach Schade...wir radeln am 30.07.2011 von Osterode über den Harzer Hexenstieg nach Thale und am 31.07.2011 wieder zurück. Hatte gehofft das ich da mein neues Trikot schon einweihen kann ! ;0) Aber was soll's..."gut Ding braucht Weile"


Gruß aus Emden...Mario


----------



## Lebowsky (24. Juni 2011)

Interessante Meldung, freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Harzberti (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Trikotbesteller, 

vorab erstmal danke für eure Geduld! Die Trikots werden derzeit gefertigt und werden Ende Juli ausgeliefert.

Da von vielen das Interesse bekundet wurde wieder eine stielechte Ausgabe zu organisieren, haben Ernie und ich uns endschlossen das wieder in die Hand zu nehmen.

Die zweite Auflage wird am Sonntag, den 31. Juli 2011 ca. um 13:00 Uhr wieder im Rahmen einer Sternfahrt auf der Hanskühnenburg ausgegeben. Bitte meldet euch an, falls ihr euer Trikot dort oben in Empfang nehmen wollt. 

Glaubt mir, es gab bei der letzten Ausgabe ein paar entäuschte Gesichter. Da haben sich einige nicht zur Ausgabe angemeldet und wir hatten deren Trikots natürlich nicht dabei. Also: Lieber Anmelden (auch wenn nicht 100% sicher) und nicht kommen (die Trikots liefern wir selbstverstänlich nach)als hin kommen und kein Trikot zu erhalten. 

*Da ich in der Zeit vom 16.07. - 30.07. nicht zu erreichen bin, müsst ihr euch bitte direkt bei Ernie zur Trikotausgabe anmelden!!E-Mail: **[email protected]** Telefon: 01709273031 *

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr die Treffpunkte hier mit bekannt gebt. Ich werde in dem o.g. Zeitraum definitiv *nicht* online sein. Daher kann ich das dieses Mal nicht koordinieren. 

Den Treffpunkt Badenhausen geb' ich noch bis zum 15. Juli hier bekannt.


Mit einem harzhaft frischen Glück Auf! 

Bert


----------



## harzholgi (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

trägt sich wirklich gut, ist leidensfähig und bequem 





Und nach 10 Wäschen zeigen sich noch keine Verschleißerscheinungen.

Bis bald ..... im Wald 
Holgi


----------



## Snakeskin (6. Juli 2011)

Letzten Sonntag war ja nicht unbedingt das beste Wetter. Also genau das richtige um Rennen zu fahren.
Dauerregen, kalt, Schlamm bis zum abwinken.
3.Platz/Klasse, 27 Gesamt von 423.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (12. Juli 2011)

Snakeskin schrieb:


> Dauerregen, kalt, Schlamm bis zum abwinken.


 
Mit anderen Worten: *Geilstes Mountainbikewetter*
Glückwunsch zur sehr guten Platzierung!!

Und jetzt an alle:

*Am 31.07. findet um ca. 13:00 die Trkotausgabe der zweiten Charge auf der Hanskühnenburg statt!*

Das HKB-Team hat extra seinen Urlaub umgewurfen um uns wieder tatkräftig zu Unterstützen. Danken wir es Ihnen!!

Isotonische Getränke, Nudelsalat und Beilagen werden uns für die strapatzen des Aufstieges endschädigen.

Schön wäre natürlich auch, wenn bereits Trikotträger aufschlagen. Damit der Gipfel wieder in Gelb erstrahlt. Es haben schon eine ganze Menge Leute zugesagt. Ich denke mal es wird wieder ein schönes Event!

Ich persönlich werde am Sonntag um 09:00Uhr am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen starten. Ob dann über die Raue Schacht oder über Stieglitzeck - muss man mal sehen ...

Mitfahrer sind herzlich Wilkommen. Andere Treffpunkte könntet ihr evtl. auch hier bekannt geben.

Falls jemand einen "einfachen" Weg von Herzberg aus fährt: Ich habe da einen ortsunkundigen, der einen Treckingbiketauglichen aufstieg sucht. Eventuell kann man sich zusammen finden.

Grüße 

Bert


----------



## dwe60 (15. Juli 2011)

Weiß zwar noch nicht genau ob ich selbst kommen kann (WE-Dienst  ) - aber irgendeiner von den Clausthaler bzw. Zellerfelder Höhen wird dort schon aufschlagen


----------



## Harzberti (15. Juli 2011)

Hi Dieter,

ich bring's in jedem Fall mit!

zur Not hinterlege ich es beim Wirt. Dann haste 'n ansporn wieder mal hoch zu radeln

Das Trikot passt aber auch wirklich am besten vorm Brocken

Alpenbilder?? Bin gespannt!

Schönen Gruß auch an das Team CLZ


----------



## bike-flori_clz (17. Juli 2011)

Tach mal..
ich werde leider auch nicht zur Triokoabholung kommen können. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand aus clausthal...hoffe dieter kann sich erfolgreich um die clz-delegation kümmern


----------



## dwe60 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich werde am Sonntag doch persönlich aufschlagen können  

also auf jeden Fall die Sachen für die Clausthaler mitgeben - als da wären:

- Windjacke Dieter
- Wintertrikot Florian
- Wintertrikot Thomas

Falls irgendjemand hier mitliest und mitfahren will, dann bitte hier kundtuen dann kümmere ich mich um Zeit- und Treffpunkt

ansonsten: am Sonntag aufn Berch in gelb


----------



## scratty (28. Juli 2011)

Wann erfolgt denn der Versand ins weitere Umland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (29. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mit Daniela auch kommen.

Also Harzberti, wenn meine Madame noch keine Mail geschickt hat. #

Trikot kurz und lang-Arm mit bringen bitte.

Tobi


----------



## Harzberti (31. Juli 2011)

GlückAuf zusammen,

bin gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Wir werden alle Trikots auf der HKB verfügbar haben. Da ich durch meine Abwesenheit etwas den Überblick verloren habe, möchte ich nicht das irgendjemand sein Trikot dort oben heute nicht bekommen kann. 

Für die "Ausserirdischen" werde ich in der kommenden Woche die Trikots versenden. 

Bis später auf der Hanskühnenburg!

Bert


----------



## Lebowsky (31. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte mich hiermit für die Organisation (Berti & Matthias) und die Bewirtung des HKB-Teams bedanken!
Die Sternfahrt war in meinen Augen wieder mal ein voller Erfolg und die Anfahrt in kleiner Gruppe durch den Harz war auch spitze.
Ich hoffe, dass dieses Jahr noch eine weitere Sternfahrt folgen wird...


----------



## harzholgi (1. August 2011)

Moin,

war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung. 

Auch wenn ich auf dem Heimweg wieder total durchgeweicht bin.

ich habe schon mal ein paar Bilder:









Kann jemand eventuell das Gruppenfoto reinstellen?

Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (2. August 2011)

*Harz Mountainbiker-Trikot* *die Zweite!

*Endlich, nach langem warten, konnten wir am Sonntag die zweite Charge der Harztrikots an ihre neuen Liebhaber übergeben.

Und diesesmal meinte es auch das Wetter gut mit uns. Bei harztypischen Hochnebel, 12° Celsius und lotrechtem Dauerregen kamen dann aber leider auch nur die hartgesottensten Mountainbiker zur Übergabe auf die Hanskühnenburg.

Die Wirtsleute hatten es aber den Wettererprobten gemütlich gemacht und die Kamine ordentlich eingeheitzt. Zudem loderte draußen der Grill - Nudel- und Kartoffelsalat gab es dabei.

Die Übergabe gestaltete sich diesemal etwas problematisch da ein Mitglied des Orga-Teams erst am Tag zuvor aus dem Urlaub zurück kam und demzufloge seine E-mails nicht Vorschriftmässig gecheckt hatte.

Gott sei Dank buggelte der Mitorganisator gleich alle Trikots auf die HKB so das niemand mit freiem Oberkörper die Heimreise anteten musste. 

Danke Ernie!

Leider hatten es einige Mitstreiter so eilig wieder nach Hause zu kommen, dass nicht mal das obligatorische Foto abgewartet wurde.





Der "harte" Kern der Wetterfesten Mountainbiker

Und dieses Bild beweißt ...





... es war mal wieder ein richtig geiler Mountainbiketag im Oberharz

Einen schönen Gruß an alle Teilnehmer und natürlich an die tollen Wirtsleute!!!

harzberti​


----------



## dwe60 (3. August 2011)

Jepp, war wieder ne tolle Aktion . hätte wahrlich mehr Beteiligung verdient gehabt

Wir sind den Reitstieg bis runter nach Kamschlacken gefahren und  sahen dann ähnlich aus  - also beste Bedingungen


----------



## Harzberti (8. August 2011)

Eine Mail mit folgendem Inhalt habe ich Gestern erhalten:
_ Hallo Bert,_
_ auf dem beigefügten Foto siehst du zwei äußerst zufriedene Mountainbiker,_
_ die sich über ihr neues Trikot freuen._
_ Nochmals besten Dank und viele Grüße - vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal am_
_ Schweinebraten oder irgendwo in unserem tollen Bikerevier "Harz"._
_ Rüdiger und Harald_



​ 
Da freut sich der doch der Mensch (die Organisatoren!)

Aufgrund eines Fehlers bei einer Windjacke, den ich zu verantworten habe, werde ich wohl noch einmal nachbestellen müssen. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat an einem Trikot oder einer Windjacke könnte ich das *evtl.* mit berücksichtigen. 

Schönen Gruß

    Bert


----------



## Radlschlumpf (10. August 2011)

scratty schrieb:


> Wann erfolgt denn der Versand ins weitere Umland?


 

Hallo,
das würde ich auch gerne wissen !?!
Hat schon jemand sein Trikot per Post erhalten ?


----------



## Harzberti (11. August 2011)

Radlschlumpf schrieb:


> ... Hat schon jemand sein Trikot per Post erhalten ?


 
Nein, bislang noch niemand.

Zur begründung:
Am Sonntag den 31.07.2011 hatten Ernie und ich *alle *Trikots zur Hanskühnenburg gebracht. Das war gut so! Denn es kamen dann doch einige Trikotliebhaber unangemeldet dorthin. Hier oben konnte aber jeder, wenn auch teiweise nach langer Suche, sein Trikot bekommen.
Ich habe dann die nicht abgeholten Trikots am Mittwoch erhalten.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte noch Urlaub. Und diesen (weil ziemlich rar!!) habe ich mit der Familie verbracht.

Seit Montag habe ich mit der persönlichen Auslieferung begonnen. Bei (fast) jedem ein kurzes Schwätzchen - kommste nicht wirklich voran.
Ist aber *mein *Problem.

Heute gehen definitiv die Versendertrikots auf die Reise. Bis Samstag sollten die meisten ihr Trikot erhalten - wenn denn die Post so schnell ist wie beim letzten mal 

Bei allen die Verständniss zeigen für diesen Sachverhalt bedanke ich mich auf diesem Wege! Bei allen anderen bitte ich um endschuldigung für den von *mir *verursachten Verzug.

Mit sportlichem Gruß

harzberti


----------



## Radlschlumpf (11. August 2011)

Prima... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandmen (13. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, mein Shirt ist da.Es hat lange Ärmel, ist warm, 
passt und sieht dabei auch noch gut aus 

Danke nochmal für die mühe.

happy riding
Grandmen​


----------



## scratty (13. August 2011)

Meins ist auch da. Sieht super aus und passt. DANKE!


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2011)

Auch hier sind 2 Trikots angekommen. Schaut alles super aus.


----------



## Harzberti (21. August 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Trikotfreunde,

aufgrund eines von mir verursachten Fehler bei der letzten Trikotlieferung werde ich in der kommenden Woche noch einmal
(und definitiv zum letzten Mal!)  Harztrikots nach bestellen.
Leider hatte ich einen Namenfehler vom Anfang bis zur Endfertigung nicht bemerkt. 
Die anfallenden Anlaufkosten werden von Ernie und mir übernommen.
Da ich nur noch von einer sehr geringen Stückzahl ausgehen kann (die Meisten haben ja schon ein Trikot) belaufen sich die
Kosten für das Kurzarmtrikot mit 4/4 Reißverschluss  auf 45,00 und für die Windjacke auf 60,50. 
Sollten Staffelpreise erreicht werden gebe ich die selbstverständlich weiter. 

Bei Interesse direkte Mail bis Sonntag 28.08.2011 an mich. Bitte mit Größenangabe, Lieferanschrift und Namenzugangabe.


Mit sportlichem Gruß

     B*E*R*T


----------



## GT-Biker (23. August 2011)

Trikots sind angekommen,

werden diese vom 09.09.-11.09. wenn wir im Harz sind, tragen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Harzberti (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

wie (fast) zu erwarten, haben sich noch mal ein paar Leute zusammen gefunden, die noch ein Trikot haben möchten.

Und wie ebenfalls zu erwarten, wurden bereits alle Varianten angefragt.

Der Hersteller erlässt uns den Mindermengenzuschlag, der normal bei einer streuung unter zehn Stück anfällt.

Aktuell können folgende Trikots - zu folgendem Preis noch bis zum WE bestellt werden:

Kurzarmtrikots, 4/4-RV 43,50       
 Langarmtrikots, Sommerstoff      4/4-RV 47,00   
 Langarmtrikots, Winterstoff,        4/4-RV 57,00   
 Windjacke, G-Tex, 4/4-RV 58,25       
 

Harzberti


----------



## Marko S (2. September 2011)

Hallo Bert,

danke fürs schicken der Trikots, wir wären natürlich lieber zum Ausgabeort geradelt und hätten sie persönlich entgegengenommen,
hat aber leiden zeitlich nicht gepasst.

Viele Grüße aus dem Taunus

Marko


----------



## Harzberti (22. September 2011)

Glück Auf mal wieder,

z. Zt. läuft die letzte Bestellphase unserer beliebten Trikots.
Dieses mal dabei ist jemand aus Miami! Ich denk ich les' nicht richtig.

Hat sich dann aber aufgeklärt. Und zwar hat Hubert von unserem Trikot im Netz erfahren, hat eine Schwester im Harz und verbringt seinen Urlaub jedes Jahr in seiner alten Heimat. Jetzt gehen die Teile also noch über den großen Teich - genial! Oder?

Bei Dieter B. aus Eisdorf möchte ich mich auf diesem wege ganz herzlich bedanken. Dieter hat, nach dem er von meinem Missgeschick ber der zweiten Auflage gehört hat, spontan einen "Spendenaufruf" gestartet. Sozusagen als Schadensminimierung. Danke schön, Dieter!

Aber auch bei allen, die sich an der Umlage beiteiligt haben: Vielen, vielen Dank!
Wir konnten somit einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Kosten abdecken.
Das nenn' ich mal Solidarität. Klasse!

Ach ja, vom Hubert erwarte ich natürlich dann ein entsprechendes Bild.
Muss ich aber noch mit ihm aushandeln.

Schönen Gruß und einen goldenen Herbst im gelben Trikot

Bert


----------



## Jedisonic (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Windjacke ist heute eingetroffen! Macht einen super Eindruck, das gute Stück. Schönen Dank dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (22. Oktober 2012)

gibt die bald wieder?


----------



## Harzberti (22. Oktober 2012)

Schaun wir mal ...

es gibt ein paar Leute, die gern noch mal nachrüsten möchten und ein paar "Erstinteressenten" 

Eventuell leiere ich noch mal einen Rundumschlag an ...

Gruß

Harzberti


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne eins 

Am liebsten Langarm und in Freeride-Grösse


----------



## dwe60 (22. Oktober 2012)

Auch noch mal Interesse anmeld 

ein Langarm fehlt mir noch 




Harzberti schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal ...
> 
> es gibt ein paar Leute, die gern noch mal nachrüsten möchten und ein paar "Erstinteressenten"
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmen (14. November 2012)

Ja war eine tolle Sache mit den Trikots. So wie es im Moment aussieht müsste das Design noch einmal überdacht werden. In die Richtung rettet das Bikerevier Harz. Traurige Sache


----------



## Harzberti (16. November 2012)

Grandmen schrieb:


> .... In die Richtung rettet das Bikerevier Harz. Traurige Sache


 
Wird schon nicht gaaaanz so tragisch ausfallen. 

Aber einen gewissen Widerstand gegen die z.Zt. diskutierten Streckensperrungen sollten wir leisten.

Dieser Wird in einem anderen Thread bereits sehr lebhaft diskutiert. Eine I.G.-Harz steht kurz vor der Gründung und weitere zum Teil seht gute Ansätze werden dort genannt und sind geplant.


Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzkala (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Harzberti,

ich habe auch Interesse an einem Harz Mountainbiketrikot bei einer event. Neuauflage. Bitte unbedingt Bescheid geben.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## bernsteinthesea (9. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn da am kochen, in Hannover bekomme ich nicht soviel mit bin aber oft im Harz was soll denn gesperrt werden ????


----------



## harzholgi (15. April 2013)

Gestern im Wald






Holgi


----------



## Harzberti (14. Februar 2014)

*Neuauflage zum Saisonstart 2014!

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen. Ernie und ich haben endlich wieder den Rücken etwas frei und wollen die diversen Anfragen bezüglich des Harztrikot gerne bedienen.

Es wird eine Aufalge zum Saisonstart 2014 geben. Vorab werden wir alle Interssenten aufnehmen. Geplant ist das wir ca. ende März die Trikots ordern werden. Ausgabe dann etwa im April in einer zünftigen Harzwirtschaft.

Wer also selber interesse hat im kultigen Harztrikot das Mittelgbirge zu rocken, Nachbestellbedarf hat oder jemanden kennt, der (oder die!) unbedingt ein Trikot benötigt ...

Kontakt ist erwünscht. Alle "Bestandskunden", von denen ich eine Adresse habe, werde ich auch noch persönlich anschreiben.

OpenTrails

  Bert*


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2014)

Jeah, eins in XL bitte an mich. Am liebsten mit langen Ärmeln


----------



## Pitbull75 (14. Februar 2014)

Gruß Kai


----------



## fm7775 (14. Februar 2014)

Super

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020D mit Tapatalk


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Februar 2014)

Schaff Dir ma ein vernünftiges Handy an


----------



## Schink85 (15. Februar 2014)

Super 
wir fahren im August die Trans-Harz und ich bräuchte genau 7 Trikots.
Wie seihts denn mit den Größen aus?


----------



## Veldner (15. Februar 2014)

Hi, super Sache ;-)

Ich bestelle auch ein Kurzarmtrikot in Größe L vor. 

Danke, Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2014)

Schink85 schrieb:


> Super
> wir fahren im August die Trans-Harz und ich bräuchte genau 7 Trikots.
> Wie seihts denn mit den Größen aus?




Schick ne TransHarz 2Tage oder mehr, mir schwebt sowas auch vor. Aber dann von West nach Nord, dann nach Süd und dann nach Ost.

zu den Größen http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/groessen.htm, habe gerade nachgemessen, muss auch ne andere Größe nehmen, M wird zu knapp.

Was steht zur Auswahlt nur shirts oder auch ja Jacken, oder ist das wieder ne andere Bestellklasse, würde gerne ein kurzes und ein langes nehmen Größe L; Name Frank.

Kommen vlt. noch 2 Freunde, die haben aber kein Forumszugang oder facebook


----------



## Harzberti (17. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön !

Nach zwei Tagen im Forum schon wieder so ein großes Interesse.

Zu den Trikotvarianten: Wir werden versuchen wieder alle Varianten mit im Programm aufzunehmen. Die da sind:

Kurzamtrikot mit Rückentaschen und durchgehenden Reißverschluss
Langarmtrikot in gleicher Ausführung
Langarmtrikot (Winter) weil gefüttert; gleiche Ausführung
Windjacke

Ich werde zu allen Varianten noch ein Bild hochladen.

Zu den Größen:

Am besten anprobieren. Wir versuchen gerade Probeshirts zu bekommen. Die Trikots fallen relativ klein aus. Anprobe ist in jedem Fall zu empfehlen. Adresse und Termin nach absprache.

Must have!

Wer diese Saison im Harztrikot das Mittelgebirge rocken möchte hier der Ablauf für die Bestellung:

Wir benötigen natürlich eure Daten:

Name
Vorname
Anschrift
Trikotvairante(n)
Größe
Welcher Namenzug soll auf die Brust und
!!! nur wenn gewünscht auf den Rücken !!!

Vorerst sammel wir erstmal diese Informationen und registrieren alle Interssenten.

Nach Abschluss dieser Phase erhaltet ihr die Bankverbindung. Wir ordern dann geschlossen die Trikots und organisieren die Übergabe. Persönlich oder per Post - wie gewünscht.

Sollte sich weider ein ansehnlicher Haufen zusammen finden, kann die Übergabe auch gern wieder in einer zünftigen Sternfahrt mit Abschluss in einer Harzbaude stattfinden.

Kontakt:
[email protected]

Gruß

Harzberti


----------



## H.R. (17. Februar 2014)

Habe ein Trikot vom ersten Lauf.....hat alles Super geklappt.
Viel Spaß im Harz und mit dem Trikot...wir werden auch wieder öfter da sein aber dann "gesponsert"


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Februar 2014)

Ich würde eine Windjacke nehmen. Fallen die so aus wie die Langarm??

Tobias


----------



## GT-Biker (24. Februar 2014)

Super.

Bin auch dabei. Bestellung folgt

Gruß Lars


----------



## Harzberti (6. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

so nun mal etwas Butter bei die Fische.
Ja, die Windjacken fallen in etwa so groß aus wie die Trikots.
Und ja, ich habe jetzt Anprobeshirts im Haus. Leider nur in einer groben Abstufung:
M - L  - XL  - und XXL
Sollte aber ausreichen um auch Zwischengrößen zu bestimmen. Zur Not habe ich auch noch eins in S da (gehört meiner Tochter)

Auf diesem Bild seht das Rückenteil meiner Windjacke mit Namensaufdruck







Und hierder vergleich Windjacke mit Langarmshirt Namenzug auf Rücken oder auf Brust oder auch Rücken und Brust





In kürze wird Ernie sich auch noch an die örtliche Presse wenden und die Neuauflage bekannt geben.

Sollten sich wieder ausreichend begeisterte Harzbiker zusammen finden - werden wir die Trikots wieder stielecht im Oberharz übergeben.
Reservierungen bzw. Vorbestellungen sind bis Ende März möglich.

Glück Auf!

Bert


----------



## battiwr (7. März 2014)

Wie sind die preise momentan?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Harzberti (10. März 2014)

Moin, moin zusammen,

die aktuellen Preise sind:

Windjacke 60,50€
Trikot / Kurzarm / durchgehender Reißverschluss 45,00€
als Langarmvaraiante  48,50€
als Langarmvariante Winterausführung (gefüttert) 58,50€ 

Selbstverständlich mit individuellem Schrift- bzw.Namenzug auf Brust / oder Rücken / oder  Brust und Rücken. 
Bitte bei der Bestellung angeben.

Ein Mitstreiter hat bei der zweiten Auflage den Schriftzug: *via destinatum est *auf dem Rücken gewählt.
Nun googlet mal was das wohl heisst! 

OpenTrails

Harzberti


----------



## Harzberti (17. März 2014)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass
*
Wir haben z.Zt. die Probeshirts von Owayo in den Umlauf gebracht. Hier sind auch Trikots aus dem neuen R3 Stoff dabei. Eigentlich wollten wir keine so große Streuung der Varianten einbringen. Aber ein paar Leute haben sich trotz des höheren Preise für diese entschieden.

Deshalb hier die Info zu dem neuen Matrial: 

Das Radtrikot Pro-Cut vereint die neuesten Erkenntnisse unserer Entwicklungsabteilung. Der superangenehme und funktionale R3-Stoff, die Entwicklung geschlechtsoptimierter Damen- und Herrenschnitte, die Unterteilung in Einzelgrößen und die Verarbeitung von Antirutschgummis sorgen für die optimale Passform und besten Tragekomfort.
Diese Variante ist 15,00€ teurer als unsere "originalen".

Den größten Vorteil sehe ich persönlich in der engeren Größenauswahl. Hier findet jeder ein "Massgeschneidertes"Trikot.

Wir halten aber in erste Linie an den "Originalen" fest. Andere bestellen wir nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch!

Harzberti

PS via destinatum east / Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (2. April 2014)

Moin, moin,

der Countown läuft. Ich habe gerade die Liste für die 2014er Trikots erstellt und werde die jetzt an owayo senden. Danach muss ich die von denen erstelle korrektur lesen und dann geht es scharf.

Im Klartext heist dass: Anfang der kommenden Woche geben wir den Fertigungstart. Bis dahin kann ich die Liste noch ergänzen. Also wer noch ein Kulttrikot benötigt ...

.. die Zeit läuft.

Glück Auf

Bert


----------



## Harzberti (4. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

folgenden Text sollte jeder Trikotbesteller per e-mail erhalten haben: *Falls nicht bitte umgehend melden! *

mit ein wenig Verspätung melde ich mich jetzt zu dem aktuellen Stand des Harzer Kulttrikots. Als solches dürfen wir unser 
Harz Mountainbikertrikot beruhigt bezeichnen. Wer im Harz etwas auf sich hält fährt in Gelb ;-)  Schön zu sehen wieviele Biker
Mittlerweile damit unterwegs sind und wie schnell man dadurch auch ins Gespräch kommt.
Und wieder kommen ein paar Leute dazu. 

Übergabe gewünscht? Wir organisieren eine!

Am24. Mai 2014 feiert die Hanskühnburg * ab 12.00 Uhr   100- jähriges Turmjubiläum mit musikalischer Unterhaltung
 "da simma da bei - dat is prima" In diesem Sinne organisieren wir eine Sternenfahrt in Gelb! Alle Besitzer des Harztrikot sind zur Teilnahme aufgerufen!
Und bei dieser Gelegenheit kann, wer möchte sein Harztrikot persönlich auf 811m Höhe in Empfang nehmen. *


----------



## fm7775 (6. Mai 2014)

sind die shirts schon da?


----------



## Harzberti (6. Mai 2014)

Nein, sind sie noch nicht.

Liefertermin ist die KW 21. Ich werde die Trikots dann unverzüglich an alle versenden, die die Versandkosten berücksichtigt haben. Bei den anderen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass wir uns am 24. Mai auf der Hanskühnburg sehen.

Zu der Sternfahrt mit Trikotübergabe folgen in Kürze weitere Infos.

OpenTrails


----------



## fm7775 (6. Mai 2014)

alles klar, also eine Woche vorher


----------



## Harzberti (8. Mai 2014)

*!! Sternfahrt zum 100 Jährigen !!*​



*Und Trikotübergabe*​

*Zum Jubiläum des 100. Turmgeburtstag findet am Samstag, den 24. Mai 2014 eine Sternfahrt der Harzer Mountainbiker zur Hanskühnenburg statt!*


Zeitgleich werden die Trikots der dritten Auflage des harzer Kulttrikots auf der Höhe 811 üNN ausgegeben.


Zur Teilnahme aufgerufen sind alle die gern mal hier oben Einkehren, alle Harztrikotbesitzer und alle zukünftigen In_gelb_fahrer sowie alle Radsportfreunde.


Gestartet werden kann individuell von jedem Ort aus. Ihr solltet jedoch gegen 13:00Uhr auf dem Plateau der Hanskühnenburg eingetroffen sein.


Die Trikotausgabe ist für ca. 13:30Uhr vorgesehen. Hier stehen wir natürlich hinter anderen „Darbietungen“ an. Also bringt bitte etwas Zeit mit.


Als ein Startort sei hier der Parkplatz am Naturfreundehaus in Badenhausen genannt. Treffen ist dort um 09:00Uhr.


Andere Treffpunkte gebe ich gern bekannt, wenn ihr mir diese nennt.


Im Anschluss der Trikotübergabe werden wir ein hoffentlich ähnlich imposantes Bild präsentieren können!






Kontakt: [email protected] Tel.: 01708867475 Bert Spanl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (26. Mai 2014)

*Trikotübergabe 24. Mai 2014*​Bereits zum dritten Mal wurden am 24. Mai 2014 die begehrten Harz-Mountainbikertrikots an ihre zukünftigen Besitzer auf der Harzhöhe 811 sprich Hanskühnenburg übergeben.
Eingerahmt von den Feierlichkeiten anlässlich des 100sten Turmgeburtstag konnten die Trikots bei trockenem Wetter würdig übergeben werden.
Diversen paralellveranstaltungen wie das Mountainbikerennen in Altenau und der RTF des MTV Förste fielen einige Teilnehmer dem Terminkalender zum Opfer.

Allen anderen die sich auf den Weg machten und sich den Berg erkämpften bot sich nicht nur ein am Grill gebratenes Spanferkel, Fassbier  und Livemusik, sondern auch einige, für das Jubiläum fertiggestellte Fahrradständer. Die "Weiberwirtschaft" der Hanskühnenburg zeigen dabei wieder Einmal deutlich ihre Sympatie  für die Harzmountainbiker.




​


----------



## B..G.M.... (26. Juli 2015)

Bitte mal den Fischreischein vorlegen!


----------



## Frankmen (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute ist der Achtundzwanzig-ste Zwölfte. Und ich habe mehr geschwitzt als im anderen Sommer.


----------



## fm7775 (26. Mai 2016)

schon wieder 2 Jahre her, gibt es eine Neuauflage, habe leider nur noch das kurze Shirt


----------



## Matthes (30. Mai 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren, so ein Harztrikot


----------



## buddlersen (12. August 2016)

Hallo,

mittlerweile sind ein paar neue Interessenten sogar 1200 km nördlich von uns vorhanden.
Wie sieht's aus mit einer neuen Runde?


----------



## Harzberti (14. August 2016)

Moin, moin 

also ...

Ich denk' mal drüber nach. Eventuell organisiere ich noch mal eine Auflage. 
Jetzt steht aber erstmal unsere Alpenüberquerung (natürlich in Gelb!) an. 
Donnerstag geht's los. Von Mittenwald zum Monte Grappa

Harzberti


----------



## Matthes (15. August 2016)

Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg, macht dem Harz in den Alpen Ehre


----------



## buddlersen (16. August 2016)

Da ich die letzte Sternfahrt verpasst habe und nur Postempfänger war, müsste ich mir selbst wohl auch nochmal eins zulegen 
Bedarf hier: 3x


----------



## Harzkala (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Harzberti,
wie sieht es denn mit einer vierten Auflage des Harzer-Mountainbikertrikot aus?
Ich würde auch wieder ein Kulttrikot nehmen und kenne noch andere Interessenten.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (8. September 2017)

Hallo Freunde des Harz-Trikots. Falls Ihr noch eine Gelegenheit sucht, Euer gelbes Schmuckstück stilecht auszuführen, und ein Faible für Bikepacking habt, sei Euch diese grandiose Runde am langen Wochenende Ende September/Anfang Oktober empfohlen: Harzer Roller. Natürlich werde ich auch im Harz-Trikot starten.  Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch am 30.9. begrüßen zu können.


----------

